# Bill Cosby



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

So...why did all these women wait so long? Something is very wrong with this. Did Bill piss off enough people telling black folks to pull their pants up, stop cussing, get a job, take care of their baby mama's and children, and this is paybacks or something?

Or..is he guilty as hell? And if so..again..why did they wait so long to report it?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

And furthermore..I wouldn't believe one word out of Janice Dickensons mouth. Don't know about the rest of 'em.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 19, 2014)

I haven't really followed this story, but I thought that at least one of the women had reported it years ago, but it never went anywhere for whatever reason. Now that another has stepped forward, the previous woman has made a reappearance. How many women are making these accusations?? It would be rough to attack America's favorite dad and not expect to get a shit storm thrown at you, but perhaps it's a case of strength in numbers. I don't know...maybe where there is smoke, there is fire, but what a disappointment if he was proven guilty of such actions.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

Janice stepped forward after the other ones did..I think. But Janice has a mouth on her that would put a sailor to shame and she is NOT a timid woman. Why now? After all this time? I think her claim is bogus. But like I said...not sure about the other women claiming this. Problem is, I have a problem with those who speak up 18 years later. Makes me suspicious of motives and agendas.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Janice stepped forward after the other ones did..I think. But Janice has a mouth on her that would put a sailor to shame and she is NOT a timid woman. Why now? After all this time? I think her claim is bogus. But like I said...not sure about the other women claiming this. Problem is, I have a problem with those who speak up 18 years later. Makes me suspicious of motives and agendas.


Groceries are getting expensive and the welfare is not keeping up with inflation like it should.  Maybe they just need money and this is their "kaching" moment?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Nov 19, 2014)

I hope a somebody plays the knockout on that racist old crone Grossie​


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...why did all these women wait so long? Something is very wrong with this.



Because they can't prove their allegations. Just as the women who alleged that Herman Cain raped them while he was the CEO of his Pizza franchise couldn't.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Problem is, I have a problem with those who speak up 18 years later. Makes me suspicious of motives and agendas.



Agreed. The sad thing here is that everyone is jumping to conclusions. Take TV Land for example.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Nov 19, 2014)

Gracie's mad cause she is waaay past too old to get any big black dick lol

She too old for that dp action.

She too old for that deep anal exploration​


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 19, 2014)

The same people who profess love for Cosby today......thought he was an uppity ****** 30 years ago. True story.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 19, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> The same people who profess love for Cosby today......thought he was an uppity ****** 30 years ago. True story.



The same people condemning Cosby today defended Bill Clinton 20 years ago.  True story.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 19, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > The same people who profess love for Cosby today......thought he was an uppity ****** 30 years ago. True story.
> ...



If Bill Clinton raped someone.....it would have made the news.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 19, 2014)

It did. Google Jennifer Flowers. For starters....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 19, 2014)

Vastator said:


> It did. Google Jennifer Flowers. For starters....



Sorry. No.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

Vastator said:


> It did. Google Jennifer Flowers. For starters....


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

Yeah. And lewinsky was "raped" too, eh?


----------



## Vastator (Nov 19, 2014)

Deflection.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

And yours wasn't?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 19, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



  It did, multiple times, multiple accusations, but you already knew that.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...why did all these women wait so long? Something is very wrong with this. Did Bill piss off enough people telling black folks to pull their pants up, stop cussing, get a job, take care of their baby mama's and children, and this is paybacks or something?
> 
> Or..is he guilty as hell? And if so..again..why did they wait so long to report it?


I have never been raped, but if I had been, I'd have never waited 30 to kill a motherfucker.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 19, 2014)

Any of them truthful?

Any prosecuted? 

Any?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 19, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So...why did all these women wait so long? Something is very wrong with this. Did Bill piss off enough people telling black folks to pull their pants up, stop cussing, get a job, take care of their baby mama's and children, and this is paybacks or something?
> ...



You are a bad ass.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 19, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> The same people who profess love for Cosby today......thought he was an uppity ****** 30 years ago. True story.


I didn't like him then and don't like him now.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 19, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I do tend to get my revenge when wronged.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 19, 2014)

Look at me.......allowing nutters to deflect. I should be ashamed. 

Who loves Bill. Cosby?

My wife does. She thinks he's funny. I never did.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

I am not a lover of Bill Cosby, nor a hater. He is just meh to me. But, I loved his Dentist skit and I liked his comments about black youths. Whether he is a rapist or not, I don't know. But I am damn sure suspicious of women who wait years to report it.


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 19, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


No, he can't hear anything about Clinton that is negative. He had to accept and defend him only because he had to admit it. You know how they stick up for Obama. The architect for obama care. Calls them all stupid, and they are defending him.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello??? HELLO? This is not about clinton or obama. Its about Bill Cosby. Knock it off.


----------



## Rocko (Nov 19, 2014)

You know what, conservatives might not like what I have to say, because they share some of the same views as Cosby, but I think he's guilty. Where there's smoke there's fire. Back then when he was allegedly committing these acts women were less likely to report being raped, especially if it involved such a beloved figure as was Cosby. The fact that so many people are coming out now and him not say anything to defend himself from these claims have me believing he did something wrong.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

Rocko said:


> You know what, conservatives might not like what I have to say, because they share some of the same views as Cosby, but I think he's guilty. Where there's smoke there's fire. Back then when he was allegedly committing these acts women were less likely to report being raped, especially if it involved such a beloved figure as was Cosby. The fact that so many people are coming out now and him not say anything to defend himself from these claims have me believing he did something wrong.


Maybe he is not saying much because no matter what he says, it will just add more fuel. 

IF he was so beloved...back in those days, racism was going strong..just as it is now. WHITE women saying a black comedian raped them and they were afraid to say something? Oh hayell no. They would be screaming to the rooftops. 

Something stinks in this latest witch hunt.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 19, 2014)

Rocko said:


> You know what, conservatives might not like what I have to say, because they share some of the same views as Cosby, but I think he's guilty. Where there's smoke there's fire. Back then when he was allegedly committing these acts women were less likely to report being raped, especially if it involved such a beloved figure as was Cosby. The fact that so many people are coming out now and him not say anything to defend himself from these claims have me believing he did something wrong.


I still like that old thing about "innocent until proven guilty".  I'll wait to condemn him until the jury is in.  Otherwise, these women need to press their charges and allow the judicial system to serve them as it was designed to do.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 19, 2014)

Rocko said:


> You know what, conservatives might not like what I have to say, because they share some of the same views as Cosby, but I think he's guilty. Where there's smoke there's fire. Back then when he was allegedly committing these acts women were less likely to report being raped, especially if it involved such a beloved figure as was Cosby. The fact that so many people are coming out now and him not say anything to defend himself from these claims have me believing he did something wrong.



Don't believe it! Those bitchez were asking for a cockmeat sandwich.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I am not a lover of Bill Cosby, nor a hater. He is just meh to me. But, I loved his Dentist skit and I liked his comments about black youths. Whether he is a rapist or not, I don't know. But I am damn sure suspicious of women who wait years to report it.


Dickenson tried to write about the rape in her book 12 years ago, but Cosbys lawyers stopped her from doing it. As crazy as she is, the evidence is mounting against him. How could she have predicted 12 years ago that a bunch of drug rape allegations against Cosby would surface in 2014? Its WAY too coincidental and specific. These are also ALL women who can prove that they met him at that time. Generally when you meet a celbrity and hes nice to you, you dont make false rape accusations, and even if there are a few people who would do that, there arent going to be 16 of them with the exact same story. 

It appears that Cosby is a serial rapist.


----------



## Rocko (Nov 19, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > You know what, conservatives might not like what I have to say, because they share some of the same views as Cosby, but I think he's guilty. Where there's smoke there's fire. Back then when he was allegedly committing these acts women were less likely to report being raped, especially if it involved such a beloved figure as was Cosby. The fact that so many people are coming out now and him not say anything to defend himself from these claims have me believing he did something wrong.
> ...



If there was ever a trial, then yeah he would be innocent until proven guilty, yes, and I would respect and trust the process, unlike those Fergusson assholes. The problem is in many cases where he is being accused there is a statute of limitations, and even in the cases where there isn't, if these allegations did occur they occurred  long, long time ago and getting a conviction would be extremely difficult if not impossible. So right know in my own court of my own opinion, I tend to believe the accusers based  on how many have come out and the consistency in what they're saying.


----------



## Rocko (Nov 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > You know what, conservatives might not like what I have to say, because they share some of the same views as Cosby, but I think he's guilty. Where there's smoke there's fire. Back then when he was allegedly committing these acts women were less likely to report being raped, especially if it involved such a beloved figure as was Cosby. The fact that so many people are coming out now and him not say anything to defend himself from these claims have me believing he did something wrong.
> ...



I don't know if I was accused of rape, I would be adamant that I was innocent. Wouldn't you if you were accused of something as heinous as rape and you were innocent ?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

Damned if he does, damned if he doesn't. His rep is in ruins now anyway even if found innocent. Those women and that comedian that got the ball rolling saw to that.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Damned if he does, damned if he doesn't. His rep is in ruins now anyway even if found innocent. Those women and that comedian that got the ball rolling saw to that.


He should be thankful that only his reputation is ruined. Most serial rapists go to prison for life.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Damned if he does, damned if he doesn't. His rep is in ruins now anyway even if found innocent. Those women and that comedian that got the ball rolling saw to that.
> ...


I see. So you have already tried and convicted him. gotcha.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Im not a court of law, therefore i dont have to follow their standard of "innocent until proven guilty". Im completely free to give my opinion, and to me it looks like he is a serial rapist.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 19, 2014)

Gracie, can you name even one example of a celebrity who has 16 rape accusations against them? Its an insane number. Even Michael Jackson had less accusers.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't care who accuses whom of what. Those women need to PROVE it. Kinda hard to do so many years later, ain't it.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 19, 2014)

Its like the paula dean witchhunt. Who will be next?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 19, 2014)

A friend of mine knew Bill, back in the 1980's. None of this comes as a surprise to me.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 19, 2014)

I think you hit the nail on the head, Gracie.

This is what they do now when a black man steps out of line . They lynch him this way.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 20, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


I have the best attorneys in Ohio for that. Lol


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2014)

If this happened back in the 80's, you KNOW they would have been screaming. Silence during the The Cosby Show when he was at his peak and on every tv...Kids Say The Darndest things...Fat Albert...etc. Silence. Crickets.

Then some schmuck comedian on a radio show that was/is probably still steaming he didn't make it big, utters the proverbial nail to destroy the guy he has been envious of. And women grab that and run with it. Maybe he IS guilty of being loose and too pushy in his actions towards some women. But maybe not. Again...WHY WAIT SO LONG? Is this some kind of push against a successful black man as paybacks of some sort? To keep the "upper hand" so to speak? Sounds far fetched, but when Dickenson stuck her skanky schnozz in there with her own bullshit story, the red flags started waving. For me, anyway.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2014)

Dickinson is the third woman to come forward with a sexual assault accusation against Cosby, after a renewed interest in the allegations began when comedian *Hannibal Buress* called Cosby a "rapist" during an October comedy show in Philadelphia.

Never heard of him.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 20, 2014)

he is too uncle tom for all the libs now...


----------



## Politico (Nov 20, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Gracie's mad cause she is waaay past too old to get any big black dick lol
> 
> She too old for that dp action.
> 
> She too old for that deep anal exploration​


Or maybe she made a good point. The accusations are by two washouts and one alcoholic has been with an addiction to plastic surgery.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 20, 2014)

I only read the first page and this one, because so many of the posts were so distasteful.

I'm a criminal prosecutor, former public defender, about to hang my own shingle and do private defense and contract work for the public defender. I've handled several sex offense cases and attended numerous trainings on both sides, plus I was a victims advocate for many years before practicing law.

Yes, there are false allegations of rape - but they are few and far between. The vast majority of sexual crimes go unreported by the victims, especially when the perpetrator is in a position of power and/or popularity. Our cultural attitude toward rape victims is still backward and ugly, as evidenced in some of the posts in this thread. There are all kinds of good reasons women don't report - children too - not the least of which is that even if a prosecutor tries her vey best to handle a case as well as possible, rape trials revictimize the victims and have the highest acquittal rate because of all the issues and attitudes raised here.

Cosby settled with one accuser several years ago, likely due to the dozen other women prepared to testify to their similar experiences of sexual assault. The ONE victim is the only one  who got any cash, and statute of limitations has passed for most of his victims to either sue or get justice in the criminal system.  So how exactly are they in this for $$$?

When over a dozen women make consistent allegations of behavior, there's no doubt in my mind he's a serial rapist.

It's not at all unheard of - in the UK recently it came to light that a very popular TV celebrity had raped dozens of young people - over a hundred, as I recall - over the course of his long career. He was very popular and beloved and none of the victims who reported were believed.

Delayed outcry is very common and normal in sex assault victims of ALL ages and BOTH sexes.

But go ahead and blame the victims and keep celebrating the predator - he's a Jerry Sandusky and you're just a bunch of Joe Paternos who care more about defending his comedy career than you do about the people whose lives he damaged  irrevocably.

And there is NO question about that; rape fucks people up forever, whether they report or don't report, whether the rapist is convicted or never even charged.

Cosby is a monster and I hope his death is a painful ugly one - maybe a nice slow growing cancer that gobbles him up while  he loses all his bodily functions. He'd just be a star in prison, much like OJ.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Jimmy Savile - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...why did all these women wait so long? Something is very wrong with this. Did Bill piss off enough people telling black folks to pull their pants up, stop cussing, get a job, take care of their baby mama's and children, and this is paybacks or something?
> 
> Or..is he guilty as hell? And if so..again..why did they wait so long to report it?



Actually, these stories about Cosby have been around for decades. 

Probably longer than he's been doing his "Yessa, boss, we sho be shiftless" routine.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 20, 2014)

Vastator said:


> It did. Google Jennifer Flowers. For starters....



I did. Jennifer Flowers never said their relationship was anything but consensual.


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 20, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Probably longer than he's been doing his "Yessa, boss, we sho be shiftless" routine.



racist


----------



## Ravi (Nov 20, 2014)

Rocko said:


> You know what, conservatives might not like what I have to say, because they share some of the same views as Cosby, but I think he's guilty. Where there's smoke there's fire. Back then when he was allegedly committing these acts women were less likely to report being raped, especially if it involved such a beloved figure as was Cosby. The fact that so many people are coming out now and him not say anything to defend himself from these claims have me believing he did something wrong.


He's also on video joking about drugging women and having his way with them.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

Even Groucho Marx didn't like Cosby when he did his last interview on tv with him....


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know what to make of it. If you get raped, you go to the cops, the next day at the latest. On the other hand, the Coz isn't acting like an innocent man, or he's succumb to mental deterioration and can't defend himself. Either way, it's too late.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...why did all these women wait so long? Something is very wrong with this. Did Bill piss off enough people telling black folks to pull their pants up, stop cussing, get a job, take care of their baby mama's and children, and this is paybacks or something?
> 
> Or..is he guilty as hell? And if so..again..why did they wait so long to report it?


Sounds like Crosby should have taken his own advice and pulled up his pants.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

"In 2005, Temple University staffer Andrea Constand sued Cosby, claiming he drugged and groped her during a visit the year before to his Philadelphia home. During that case, 13 other women came forward with similar stories and were prepared to testify, according to published reports. But her lawyers reached an out-of-court settlement with Cosby in 2006; the terms were not disclosed"

Bill Cosby is in role of outcast after sexual assault allegations - LA Times

I do not think Bill Cosby would "settle" if there were no truth or eveidence to support a previous claimmade against him.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 20, 2014)

Probably, but a settlement would likely preclude them from speaking out. Sounds like he's lost a lot of business with networks dumping him.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

That was 2006, and since she settled it kind of went away.


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...why did all these women wait so long? Something is very wrong with this. Did Bill piss off enough people telling black folks to pull their pants up, stop cussing, get a job, take care of their baby mama's and children, and this is paybacks or something?
> 
> Or..is he guilty as hell? And if so..again..why did they wait so long to report it?



As in most cases of rape, women are afraid to say anything, especially against someone with power or seeming power in their eyes.  They are afraid they will not be believed.  This has gotten somewhat better now, but it still is a problem.  Unfortunately, with so many coming out against him, this seems to be true.  It really makes me sad but it is what it is.


----------



## Rozman (Nov 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...why did all these women wait so long? Something is very wrong with this. Did Bill piss off enough people telling black folks to pull their pants up, stop cussing, get a job, take care of their baby mama's and children, and this is paybacks or something?
> 
> Or..is he guilty as hell? And if so..again..why did they wait so long to report it?



Yeah...The timing of this is peculiar.
All of a sudden this is out there.One after the other.
Accusations and no charges,no convictions.

His shows are being dropped from cable TV,appearances cancelled,new projects now dead in the water.

Probably because of his being outspoken against the current model of the Democrat black family.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 20, 2014)

He should start a new program about how serial abusers should just pull up their pants.

It looks obvious that the networks that are dropping him because they know him well enough to know the allegations are probably true.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 20, 2014)

Ohh I love blame the victim threads FULL of innuendo

"Why'd they wait so long?"  "Why now?" etc etc

Bitch shoulda said something earlier but since she waited it didnt happen!


----------



## Rocko (Nov 20, 2014)

auditor0007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So...why did all these women wait so long? Something is very wrong with this. Did Bill piss off enough people telling black folks to pull their pants up, stop cussing, get a job, take care of their baby mama's and children, and this is paybacks or something?
> ...



I think back then women were shamed into not saying anything, but's the pendulum has swung. Nowadays the problem is you have women falsely accusing men on a regular basis.


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 20, 2014)

Rocko said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



While I agree that this is true, when you have so many coming out, it becomes difficult to ignore or attribute to a woman being scorned.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2014)

Same thing is happening to him as to what happened to Paula Deen, Duckhunter guys, etc. Shows dropped, rep ruined...all on hearsay.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 20, 2014)

Sanduskys victims waited years before speaking out, and then they all came at the same time. Remember the big catholic church scandal when suddenly they were flooded with hundreds of rape accusations all at the same time? Were they lying too? I think not. "Strength in numbers" is why they all speak out at the same time. This isnt rocket science people.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> I don't know what to make of it. *If you get raped, you go to the cops, the next day at the latest. *On the other hand, the Coz isn't acting like an innocent man, or he's succumb to mental deterioration and can't defend himself. Either way, it's too late.



Oh really?  When were you raped?  How old were you? Who was the perpetrator - a friend or family member? (That's much more common than stranger rape, you know.)

What was your experience with telling your story to law enforcement?  Were you questioned about your own behavior and what you'd done to invite your rapist to rape you?  Was your rapist ever charged?  Was your rapist brought to trial?  Was your rapist convicted?

If you don't have answers to any of these questions, then FUCK YOU.  You have NO right to judge victims of rape and pronounce from behind your computer screen how they should behave, when they should report, etc.  You're just another asshole.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Rocko said:


> I think back then women were shamed into not saying anything, but's the pendulum has swung. *Nowadays the problem is you have women falsely accusing men on a regular basis.*



What the fuck???  Where did you pull this statistic from - out of your ass???

There is ZERO evidence that your assertion is true; a few headline-grabbing cases and suddenly you've decided that women are falsely accusing men ON A REGULAR BASIS??????

Maybe you should bother with some real facts and statistics - they are readily available online from the US DOJ and victims' rights groups.

The TRUTH is that _very few_ rape allegations are false, and MANY thousands more sexual assaults occur in this country every year than are reported, because the justice system is STILL totally fucking dysfunctional in how it handles these cases.

It's even worse in the military, the men and women who serve and are sexually assaulted are treated like absolute garbage, while predators are excused and given pretty much free rein to keep preying on fellow soldiers.  And guess where lots of cops come from?  Yep, you got it genius - former military!  So the odds are good that when a rape victim calls or walks into a law enforcement office to report a rape, she's talking to a rapist, or somebody who covered up for a rapist.

Yeah, that pendulum's really swung. NOT.


----------



## Rocko (Nov 20, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't have to prove it, asshole.  I didn't make a ridiculous fucking blanket assertion pulled out of my ass - YOU did.  

As I mentioned in my prior post, I'm a fucking prosecutor who has also been a fucking defense attorney and a fucking victim rights' advocate and I've been studying and attending conferences and trainings and regularly reading the reports of the US fucking Department of Justice crime statistics for 25 fucking years.

What are you?  A stupid asshole pulling BS out of his stupid ass from behind a computer screen and spewing it here, thus perpetuating the very fucking crap that makes it difficult if not impossible for victims of rape - women, children and men - to get any fucking justice in our society.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 20, 2014)

For the record, as a former and future defense attorney, I abhor false allegations of ANY kind.  But the facts are the facts and they are pretty damned clear: the vast majority of rape and sexual assault allegations aren't false - whether made by adults or children.  The research has been done and it's voluminous.  If you choose not to bother reading it because you're too fucking lazy to go find it yourself, then you are a waste of space and oxygen.


----------



## Rocko (Nov 20, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> I don't have to prove it, asshole.  I didn't make a ridiculous fucking blanket assertion pulled out of my ass - YOU did.
> 
> As I mentioned in my prior post, I'm a fucking prosecutor who has also been a fucking defense attorney and a fucking victim rights' advocate and I've been studying and attending conferences and trainings and regularly reading the reports of the US fucking Department of Justice crime statistics for 25 fucking years.
> 
> What are you?  A stupid asshole pulling BS out of his stupid ass from behind a computer screen and spewing it here, thus perpetuating the very fucking crap that makes it difficult if not impossible for victims of rape - women, children and men - to get any fucking justice in our society.



First off all you asked where did I that statistic from.. I never presented a statistic. I simply stated that women today often falsely accuse men of rape. I didn't say that the majority of rape accusations are false accusations. Would you agree that there are more false accusations  nowadays, as opposed to let's say 20 or 30 years ago? It's a cultural observation.

You can say I made a claim, fair enough. It would be difficult to prove with statistics. You however mad a counter claim...no? I'm not saying you're exactly wrong, but it would be interesting seeing what statistics you're basing you're conclusion on.

For you to get all personal and talk about how you're an attorney and I'm a nobody without even getting to know me is kind of lame. I think you'r way too emotional to have a rational discussion about this topic by evidence of your meltdown.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Rocko said:


> bigskygal said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have to prove it, asshole.  I didn't make a ridiculous fucking blanket assertion pulled out of my ass - YOU did.
> ...



You said there are more" false" accusations today than 20 or 30 years ago as an opinion, but what is your opinion based on?

When you say false accusations are saying those that come forward are mostly making false accusations and is that also another opinion or is this based on a shown fact that they are false ?


----------



## Rocko (Nov 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > bigskygal said:
> ...



It used to be taboo for a woman to say she was raped. I'm not saying that is right, I'm saying that used to be the case. Now we live in an environment where that isn't the case, which has empowered victims, which is great, but unfortunately we also have more women trying to take advantage of men, too. Common sense..no?


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Rocko said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



I understand what you are saying. 

I am not in agreement with that thought but I see your perspective, thanks.


----------



## OnePercenter (Nov 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...why did all these women wait so long? Something is very wrong with this. Did Bill piss off enough people telling black folks to pull their pants up, stop cussing, get a job, take care of their baby mama's and children, and this is paybacks or something?
> 
> Or..is he guilty as hell? And if so..again..why did they wait so long to report it?



The answer is power. Find the common denominator for all of these women and you'll have your answer.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Rocko said:


> First off all you asked where did I that statistic from.. I never presented a statistic. I simply stated that women today often falsely accuse men of rape. I didn't say that the majority of rape accusations are false accusations. Would you agree that there are more false accusations  nowadays, as opposed to let's say 20 or 30 years ago? It's a cultural observation.
> 
> You can say I made a claim, fair enough. It would be difficult to prove with statistics. You however mad a counter claim...no? I'm not saying you're exactly wrong, but it would be interesting seeing what statistics you're basing you're conclusion on.
> 
> For you to get all personal and talk about how you're an attorney and I'm a nobody without even getting to know me is kind of lame. I think you'r way too emotional to have a rational discussion about this topic by evidence of your meltdown.



I'm not having a meltdown.  I'm new here, and from my observations, people here are pretty nasty so I decided I'd jump in with both feet and express myself exactly how I feel, and it makes me literally ill to hear people - especially men - minimize the seriousness of violence against women and children and write it off as false allegations, when there is no credible evidence to support that - especially because most of them, not sure if that's you, are basing their information on TV procedurals and Faux News reporting.

First you said women accuse men falsely ON A REGULAR BASIS.  I poop on a regular basis, which is daily. What does 'regular' mean to you? 

Next you said, 'women often falsely accuse men'.  I often want ice cream, maybe 2-3 times per week. 
What does 'often' mean to you?

You're proving my point; people making 'cultural observations' with zero defined parameters and spouting it on the internet and out in conversation with peers is why we still have so much dysfunction with regard to getting justice for rape victims.  Lots of gutless prosecutors dump the cases entirely, because they don't want to deal with all the prejudices jurors bring into the box on these issues.  And far too many of them care only about their conviction 'rate', and it's statistically true that rape/sexual assault/molestation cases have a 50 % acquittal rate, because of the prejudices of jurors.

There HAS been voluminous research; I don't have it at my fingertips because I'm working at home today, but if you are TRULY interested, I'll post tomorrow or this weekend with some sources you can check out.  But beware!  Anything you want to understand truly requires more reading than a few sentences in an internet forum post.

From a gut level, it seems obvious to me that there would be _fewer_ false allegations of rape today in our society than in the past - because women are free to be sexually active and an unplanned pregnancy doesn't carry with it the shameful stigma of yesteryear, when some women cried 'rape' to protect themselves from the wrath of parents or spouses.

I didn't say fuck even once in this post, except now to illustrate the point.  Believe me, if you had sat in rooms with sexual assault victims as often as I have - if you had held an 8 year old's hand while leading her up to the witness stand so she could tell a packed courtroom of strangers how her stepfather raped her, while he stared at her the entire time from just a few feet away - if you had listened to rape victims sitting in your office agonizing over whether they wanted to take a 50/50 chance with a jury when their rapist is the star football player on the local college team, but feeling guilty that if they didn't, he'd be free to do it again and again and again (most sexual predators have dozens of victims over a lifetime, it's not a 'one time' behavior) - well, you'd understand my frustration and justified anger. 

YOU and your totally uneducated attitudes are part of the problem, whether you want to admit it or not.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow skygal. Calm down.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2014)

Meanwhile, back at the proverbial ranch..I am beginning to think ol Cosby did indeed have a dark side. Problem is...there is no proof. Their word against his. And they waited too damn long.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 20, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what to make of it. *If you get raped, you go to the cops, the next day at the latest. *On the other hand, the Coz isn't acting like an innocent man, or he's succumb to mental deterioration and can't defend himself. Either way, it's too late.
> ...


Fuck you, asshole. I didn't judge anyone. Get your head out of your cvnt. If you don't report the rape don't bitch about it in public 30 years later, just keep the secret.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> bigskygal said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


----------



## Noomi (Nov 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...why did all these women wait so long? Something is very wrong with this. Did Bill piss off enough people telling black folks to pull their pants up, stop cussing, get a job, take care of their baby mama's and children, and this is paybacks or something?
> 
> Or..is he guilty as hell? And if so..again..why did they wait so long to report it?



They waited for the same reason some women never speak up - the shame, the fear, and the belief that no one will believe them. If they were children, they will think that they won't be believed because its a child's word against an adults - and if that adult is someone in the public eye, they are even less likely to come forward, because such allegations will make the media, and fans of said person in public eye, and the media, will delve into the accusers past and ruin them.
There is safety in numbers - they came forward as a group, one after another. This is a form of protection.

I believe them.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm beginning to. Smoke=Fire. But...I still think it chickenshit to wait so long to speak up. I woulda been picketing his shows out front with a HUGE sign...I would have approached every news source I could find..and I would have hired a lawyer to make damn sure he was busted. I would NOT have waited 30 fucking years...alone or not.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 20, 2014)

drifter said:


>


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> bigskygal said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I'm not the defender of rapists, YOU are - which makes YOU the asshole.  And a monster.  And yes, saying '*If you get raped, you go to the cops, the next day at the latest.' *is judging victims of rape. Duh!

So, please go fuck yourself, asshole. After all, I've asked you nicely.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 20, 2014)

Noomi said:


> They waited for the same reason some women never speak up - the shame, the fear, and the belief that no one will believe them. If they were children, they will think that they won't be believed because its a child's word against an adults - and if that adult is someone in the public eye, they are even less likely to come forward, because such allegations will make the media, and fans of said person in public eye, and the media, will delve into the accusers past and ruin them.
> There is safety in numbers - they came forward as a group, one after another. This is a form of protection.
> 
> I believe them.


I don't know if it's true or not but why do you say none of them felt they would be believed? I think it had more to do with hush money.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 20, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> I'm not the defender of rapists, YOU are - which makes YOU the asshole.  And a monster.  And yes, saying '*If you get raped, you go to the cops, the next day at the latest.' *is judging victims of rape.
> 
> So, please go fuck yourself, asshole. After all, I've asked you nicely.


I did NOT defend Cosby. And I did NOT judge the women. I said it was probably more about being paid to stay silent. If so, that makes Cosby guilty. And I said I didn't like his response if he was innocent.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Wow skygal. Calm down.



No, I won't. If there was ever a subject to get angry and vocal about, it's sexual violence against women, children and men.  

WAY more worthwhile to get angry and vocal about than some of the ridiculous crap you vent about here - I've been reading the boards since July, I've seen what YOU think is worth being 'un-calm' about.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> bigskygal said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the defender of rapists, YOU are - which makes YOU the asshole.  And a monster.  And yes, saying '*If you get raped, you go to the cops, the next day at the latest.' *is judging victims of rape.
> ...



Bullshit!

What is this: '*If you get raped, you go to the cops, the next day at the latest.' *???????????????

Do you think that is a neutral statement?  If so, you're an idiot who didn't pay attention in school.

It's a judgmental statement and a very nasty one, at that.

Next time somebody walks into my office and says, I'd like to report the theft of _________ from my business/home/yard last week, how about I tell them, go fuck yourself, you're obviously lying, because you didn't report it the next day at latest.

Nice attempt to backtrack from your own assertions, though.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 20, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Wow skygal. Calm down.
> ...


I don't see anyone supporting violence against women or children. If Cosby is guilty I wish someone would have gone to the cops, he got arrested and was still in jail.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 20, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> Bullshit!
> 
> What is this: '*If you get raped, you go to the cops, the next day at the latest.' *???????????????
> 
> ...


I was speaking about people that wanted to do something about the problem. Who reports a theft from last week? I think you're over the edge here.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I don't care who accuses whom of what. Those women need to PROVE it. *Kinda hard to do so many years later, ain't it.*



No, it's the same as if it happened yesterday in a great many ways.

Contrary to the 'informed' opinions of most folks who get their knowledge from CSI, L&O SVU, etc., the great majority of sex crimes do not provide DNA evidence.  It comes downs to the credibility of the victim, and many states have laws specifically addressing the lack of physical evidence in such crimes that provide instruction to the jury: 'If you believe the testimony of the victim, that ALONE is sufficient evidence upon which to convict.'

There is plentiful research out there on delayed outcry, and plenty of good expert witnesses who can educate jurors about why it happens in MOST molestation cases, and many rape cases, too.  A good prosecutor - or a good plaintiff's civil attorney - has at least a 50% chance, if not better, of proving a case no matter how many years have passed.

Delayed outcry is the very reason so many jurisdictions have passed laws that set the statute of limitations several years after a child victim turns 18; in my state, criminal prosecution can occur up to 10 years after victims reach the age of majority, even if the acts occured when they were 3 or 4 years old.

Some have suggested that rape should have no statute of limitations, just like murder.  I don't disagree, especially given the backlog - tens of thousands of untested rape kits across the country, where DNA would likely point to a perp already in the system - within the criminal justice system, which is chronically and dangerously underfunded.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> I was speaking about people that wanted to do something about the problem. Who reports a theft from last week? I think you're over the edge here.



WHAT?  What are YOU smoking???

I've had dozens of theft cases that were reported long after the theft - some folks only look in their garage or storage shed once a month, if that.  In smaller communities, some folks don't know they've been robbed until a friend calls and says, hey, I think I saw your roto-tiller that I borrowed once for sale at the pawn shop.

You really know nothing about crime in the real world, right?  Get all your expertise from CSI?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2014)

No offense, BigSkyGal...but you would get your point across much better not ranting and using "fuck" every other fucking word, know what I fucking mean?
You are passionate about this and I understand that. I do.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Janice stepped forward after the other ones did..I think. But Janice has a mouth on her that would put a sailor to shame and she is NOT a timid woman. Why now? After all this time? I think her claim is bogus. But like I said...not sure about the other women claiming this. Problem is, I have a problem with those who speak up 18 years later. Makes me suspicious of motives and agendas.



One claimed that she didn't report the two incidents she claimed happened because nobody would have acted against Cosby. 

Hmmmmm, it was 1969 and no law enforcement officers would arrest a BLACK MAN......

In 1969?

How dumb does she think people are?

Remember Mohammed Ali?????


----------



## mamooth (Nov 20, 2014)

So you really have no idea how a woman reporting a sex crime or harassment was treated in 1969?

Seriously, educate yourself. I'll give you a hint. The saying among women was "Unless you're a 90-year-old nun with bruises, don't bother."

That is, the woman would always either be called a liar or blamed for it. And that would just be the police. Black, white, it didn't matter.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2014)

I can see one woman staying silent because of fear nobody would believe her. But ALL of them? And Janice is a mouthy bitch. No way would she have kept silent. I don't believe her. Maybe the others are telling the truth but not for one minute do I believe Janice. 

Whatever the case may be in this latest brouhaha, he's an old man now and his career is shot to hell. People finally know about the accusations and can believe what they want. Right along with those that already judged, tried and verbally executed Paula Deen, John Travolta, John Lennon, Sean Connery, Robertson clan, etc etc etc.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> No offense, BigSkyGal...but you would get your point across much better not ranting and using "fuck" every other fucking word, know what I fucking mean?
> You are passionate about this and I understand that. I do.



My posts are probably the most articulate, knowledgeable and well-written in this thread, Gracie.  The fact that I'm interjecting my doctoral-level vocabulary with the occasional fuck, fucking and asshole is because the posts some of you have made here make me wish I could reach through my computer, across the interwebs, through your computer and punch you in the face.

People whose knee-jerk reaction to rape allegations is to spew such nonsense - while ill-informed and lacking any personal experience - are the very reason that rape is still so prevalent in our society and so often goes unpunished.

It's FUCKING maddening.  Fuckity fuck fuck fuck!

If I'd not used fuck a single time in my posts, you'd still be defending that fucking monster serial rapist because you laughed at Fat Albert and The Cosby Show and you can't stand to accept that when it comes to sex crimes, the predatory monsters in this world live all around you, they are your neighbor, your friend, your teacher, your coworker, etc.  

They are hardly ever a ski-mask-wearing psychopath who drags you down an alley or breaks into your home at night - Criminal Minds isn't the real world, those kind of criminals are few and far between.  

The lovely man who makes you laugh over dinner, who earns your trust and respect in the workplace, then surreptitiously slips some GHB in your drink one night when you're looking the other way - and you wake up the next morning with a sore vagina or rectum, and wondering how this could have happened and feeling like you just want to die - a feeling that never goes completely away - because you trusted somebody who violated you in the most disgusting way . . . 

Yeah, I can see why you'd rather bury you head in the sand by lovin' on Cosby and blaming his victims.  Doesn't matter if I say fuck or not.

Which by the way, given the use of vulgarity and invective here on a regular basis - I find the criticism just a tiny bit disingenuous. New rules for new posters, huh?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > No offense, BigSkyGal...but you would get your point across much better not ranting and using "fuck" every other fucking word, know what I fucking mean?
> ...


lol. Does it hurt your arm when you pat yourself on the back?
For supposedly being uppity and everyone else here is beneath you, you don't have very good reading comprehension skills. I didn't laugh at fat albert and I rarely watched the cosby show. But if you had read my posts and it sunk into that bitter and hate filled head of yours, you would have known that. I also stated I didn't know if it was true or not but I didn't understand the mindset of waiting 30 FUCKING years for them to finally open their yaps.
Now, you can talk down to me some more like I am a moron and you are just miss high and mighty lawyer but in the long run, you are nothing but a blowhard.
I had no clue you were new until you mentioned it. Welcome to USMB, asshole.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 20, 2014)

*


bigskygal said:





Gracie said:



			No offense, BigSkyGal...but you would get your point across much better not ranting and using "fuck" every other fucking word, know what I fucking mean.
		
Click to expand...


My posts are probably the most articulate, knowledgeable and well-written in this thread,
		
Click to expand...

*


bigskygal said:


> Gracie.  The fact that I'm interjecting my doctoral-level vocabulary with the occasional fuck, fucking and asshole is because the posts some of you have made here make me wish I could reach through my computer, across the interwebs, through your computer and punch you in the face.
> 
> People whose knee-jerk reaction to rape allegations is to spew such nonsense - while ill-informed and lacking any personal experience - are the very reason that rape is still so prevalent in our society and so often goes unpunished.
> 
> ...



They're also long winded,  and boring. What happened to you high and mighty people and forgiving  for those who has done wrong? That is selective I guess.
  You want to turn people off after 32 post? go for it


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2014)

> lacking any personal experience



After 32 posts...she knows all about every person that has posted in this thread that has not groveled before her articulate, knowledgeable and well-written comments while interjecting her doctoral-level vocabulary. LOL 

You know shit, asshole.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> > lacking any personal experience
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well yeah, she is so superior and WAY above all of us here. She told us so. people like that zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzz


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 20, 2014)

It doesn't bother me at all if the two of you ignore my posts - I'm sure you are having a hard time grasping some of the content, anyway.

But you won't ignore them - instead you'll insult me in misspelled and grammatically incorrect posts, and call me an asshole because I think you should be able to utilize the fundamentals of your first language.  And if you're going to quote our founding fathers, you might want to actually quote them correctly.

And then there's the fact that you are rapist defenders.  Goes without saying this makes your opinion on any subject completely worthless to me.

Yeah, you're a big person because you've been posting as USMB longer than me.  You're soooooo cool.

Loser.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> > lacking any personal experience
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do know shit - it comes out of my asshole every day, pretty much.

You clearly produce it in amazing quantities yourself - at the rate of 32 posts/day!  Wow!  Aren't YOU cool??

By the way, I never claimed to know 'all about every person' - but clearly those of you commenting in such a disgusting fashion have no personal experience with rape or the way the system actually works.  If I'm wrong, feel free to elucidate.

And that last sentence you wrote?  Not the 'you know shit', but the one before - you do realize it is nonsensical?  Try getting a Strunk & White and reading it, asshole.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 20, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Sanduskys victims waited years before speaking out, and then they all came at the same time. Remember the big catholic church scandal when suddenly they were flooded with hundreds of rape accusations all at the same time? Were they lying too? I think not. "Strength in numbers" is why they all speak out at the same time. This isnt rocket science people.


In both of these situation, there was, is, actual evidence.  Not so in the Cosby  issue.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > > lacking any personal experience
> ...


Wow, you done shure tole me!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Sanduskys victims waited years before speaking out, and then they all came at the same time. Remember the big catholic church scandal when suddenly they were flooded with hundreds of rape accusations all at the same time? Were they lying too? I think not. "Strength in numbers" is why they all speak out at the same time. This isnt rocket science people.
> ...


I'm leaning on believing the ladies, Esmie. They have nothing really to gain after all this time except wanting closure with him being known as something other than what he portrays. I guess I just have a hard time with the time line. And nothing that comes out of Dickinsons mouth will I ever believe. I think she just needs a jump on her sagging carrier (pun intended).


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I think they have a lot to gain.  Public appearances.  Offers to write books. Being paid for interviews. Notoriety.  Etc.  I have a hard time believing so many were so afraid to report a rape.  ALL of these women did not go to the police. It doesn't make any sense. I think this is about women who are failures in the world of entertainment hoping to gain financially. I cannot believe that out of all these women, not one went to the authorities.  No rape investigations took place.

And I don't think this can be compared to children being molested by priests, Sandusky, and that guy in the UK. These were and are adult women we are talking about. If they were young, 17 or older, at the time, they were nearly grown women. No one, or only one, reported anything in all those incidents, all those years? And the only one who did report anything did not go to the cops but took a payoff.  If someone raped me, I would want him prosecuted; money wouldn't be what I'd be after.  I'd want him to go to jail and I'd want him to be off the streets so couldn't do it to anyone else.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

I dunno, hon. This one makes me weave one way, then another. Not sure WHAT to believe half the time. I guess it all lands on Cosby's head and what HE does about it..if anything. As stated..there is no proof. None. Just their word against his. What sucks is...all it takes is one kid..one pissed off mom divorcing dad...and a finger pointed at someone to say "touched me" or "raped me" and that's all she wrote, so to speak. The accused is automatically guilty. Forever. Remember that case..McMartin or something. THAT was a witch hunt. All accused were burned at the proverbial stake.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Wow, you done shure tole me!



"_I give *my own opinion, which is not open for debate*. Your own mileage may vary according to whether you agree or disagree._"

You come to a place like this, which is quite obviously a forum for debate, and this is your signature line/motto?

I should look up to you, respect you, give a shit what you think of me or my posts why?  Because you've spewed 20,000+ posts of crap here?

You have nothing of substance to offer, just criticisms of somebody who serves the public good and has actually spent thousands of hours working on behalf of victims of crime and knows a lot better about how the system works than anybody who has posted here thus far - hey, if I'm wrong, share your credentials.

You're just a punk ass bitch who vomits on others from behind a computer screen.  Aren't you special.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> > lacking any personal experience
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that cracked me up reading that


bigskygal said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you done shure tole me!
> ...



And you will be  ignored in no time. We do have a way of tuning your BS out.. so have fun while it last.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

BigSkyGal...YOU were the one that came in this thread bitching and whining and waving your little fists around speaking down to anyone and everyone that didn't kiss your uppity ass. I tried being polite to you and you reciprocated with more nastiness and bringing in self projections against myself and others that has NOTHING to do with the topic. None. You brought this on yourself, missy. Got news for ya. Nobody here is going to put up with your 'tude. You fucked your own self, without vaseline. Does it burn? I hope so.

Now you go on ignore. That's a great feature USMB offers its members..of which I have been for some time now. Oh, and it is NOT a debate message board. It is folks sharing what they think/believe/feel and yes, sometimes they debate each other, sometimes not. But I digress. You will find out yourself what usmb has to offer. Good luck with that, too.

Now, eat dog shit and bark at the moon. Ta Ta.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

Now that she is on iggie...I wonder if this bitch is a sock? She sure did come in here crying great scalding tears, didn't she? Dayum.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I dunno, hon. This one makes me weave one way, then another. Not sure WHAT to believe half the time. I guess it all lands on Cosby's head and what HE does about it..if anything. As stated..there is no proof. None. Just their word against his. What sucks is...all it takes is one kid..one pissed off mom divorcing dad...and a finger pointed at someone to say "touched me" or "raped me" and that's all she wrote, so to speak. The accused is automatically guilty. Forever. Remember that case..McMartin or something. THAT was a witch hunt. All accused were burned at the proverbial stake.


Yes, I remember McMartin.  There was also a case in Western Washington that I read about where parents went to jail for years, only to be vindicated and freed after losing their kids and spending years in jail.

All it takes is an accusation.  I find it hard to believe Cosby could stand so stridently for one thing and actually live a directly opposite lifestyle without it becoming public until decades later.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, it's nice a person can come out after 20, 30 years and ruin a persons livelihood   and reputation. I'd bet most of you all upset over him. Didn't bat an eyelash when Bill Clinton had a 22 year old in the oval office sucking him off.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I can see one woman staying silent because of fear nobody would believe her. But ALL of them? And Janice is a mouthy bitch. No way would she have kept silent. I don't believe her. Maybe the others are telling the truth but not for one minute do I believe Janice.
> 
> Whatever the case may be in this latest brouhaha, he's an old man now and his career is shot to hell. People finally know about the accusations and can believe what they want. Right along with those that already judged, tried and verbally executed Paula Deen, John Travolta, John Lennon, Sean Connery, Robertson clan, etc etc etc.


Usually the victim wants accurate justice.
Rolf Harris could face fresh charges as 10 new victims reportedly allege abuse UK news The Guardian


----------



## Interpol (Nov 21, 2014)

It's only in the last 2 years that I've begun to fully appreciate what the term "rape culture" fully entails.

I dodged and deflected until I had to admit to myself, in the face of new information, that I was dodging and deflecting good information. 10 years ago, when another woman would come forward about the Cos, my knee-jerk reaction was, "Probably out to get money, or at least sully the man's reputation". I now know that that statement is symptomatic of what "rape culture" is all about. That's because I've learned that that statement really has no basis in fact.

For every 100 allegations of assault/rape, somewhere between 2 and 5 of them will turn up to be false allegations. The greatest occurrence of false allegations of assault/rape happen in custody battles.

When I learned this information, my immediate reaction use to be to prop up those instances when we learned of a high profile case in which a woman was lying, like the Duke Lacrosse team fiasco. But statistically speaking, that story is one of the 2 to 5 that end up not checking out in favor of the accused.

When it comes to just basic math, if Bill Cosby has 15 women in total accusing him of slipping them molly and taking advantage of them, there's about a 50/50 chance that 1 woman might just be lying.

The psychology of victims is very similar. Particularly when it comes to predators who are rich and powerful men. The victim just crawls up inside of themselves and suppresses the information because who the hell is going to believe them, right? They're embarrassed and ashamed and angry at themselves for feeling like they did something wrong to get themselves in that situation. They're afraid to come forward because of shame and many who do come forward are not believed or simply ignored. I feel for that woman who came out this past week to explain her side of the story in the early 70's when Cosby took a shine to her. He knew her threw her agent. When she told her agent what he'd done, her agent, a woman, basically told her to shut up about it.

Bill Cosby has been an American legend in my eyes practically my whole life. As kids we all watched Eddie Murphy and Richard Pryor for the cussing, but we watched Cosby's stand-up in order to bust our guts laughing.

I've ignored things for too long and it's time now to evolve on the matter and realize that the man's past has now finally caught up with him.

To believe in some grand conspiracy between 15 women who never previously knew each other is a real stretch. In fact, it's unprecedented. Their stories are compelling and specific. They are now in middle-age, that time in life when it starts to become easier as a person to come to terms with things and to bring them to the surface and deal with them. It works precisely the same way with child victims of abuse. For decades, boys grew into men who were able to process and understand what had actually happened to them and finally shed the guilt that had come with thinking it was their fault for a long time that they had been raped.

We should listen to these women and encourage all of them to come forward and be heard. Our courts make it almost impossible to convict predators because assault isn't always something that can be physically proven. Imagine how depressing that would be to be physically violated in a way that all you have left is your word? It drives some victims to suicide.

But just because our courts don't work well for the victims of assault and rape, it doesn't mean that it's not happening out there. The best step to take is to create an environment that encourages victims to speak out in a safe way, but that can only happen when we start to make ourselves more aware of the stigma we seem to have burned in our subconscious, based on no good information, that says we should be suspicious of our women. The two things that really burn victims of rape is when family members, friends or the authorities ask them, "Well, what were you wearing?" or "Were you drunk?". What those questions imply goes straight to the heart of what rape culture is all about. Those are not pertinent questions. In fact, they're insulting.

This doesn't look good for Bill Cosby. Taking a wait-and-see attitude is simply a dodge or a deflection.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 21, 2014)

Interpol said:


> It's only in the last 2 years that I've begun to fully appreciate what the term "rape culture" fully entails.
> 
> I dodged and deflected until I had to admit to myself, in the face of new information, that I was dodging and deflecting good information. 10 years ago, when another woman would come forward about the Cos, my knee-jerk reaction was, "Probably out to get money, or at least sully the man's reputation". I now know that that statement is symptomatic of what "rape culture" is all about. That's because I've learned that that statement really has no basis in fact.
> 
> ...



good grief, can you make your point with less words?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

Interpol said:


> It's only in the last 2 years that I've begun to fully appreciate what the term "rape culture" fully entails.
> 
> I dodged and deflected until I had to admit to myself, in the face of new information, that I was dodging and deflecting good information. 10 years ago, when another woman would come forward about the Cos, my knee-jerk reaction was, "Probably out to get money, or at least sully the man's reputation". I now know that that statement is symptomatic of what "rape culture" is all about. That's because I've learned that that statement really has no basis in fact.
> 
> ...


People should not be tried in the media. If there is something to this, it should be dealt with in the courts. Trying people in the media is unacceptable. As a professional, you should know that. Shame on you.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 21, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > It's only in the last 2 years that I've begun to fully appreciate what the term "rape culture" fully entails.
> ...



Now I have to go and agree with you. which is rare...lol
 good post.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

Esmie is great in putting her opinions forth without insulting those she is discussing topics with. Unless ya piss her off.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

Interpol said:


> It's only in the last 2 years that I've begun to fully appreciate what the term "rape culture" fully entails.
> 
> I dodged and deflected until I had to admit to myself, in the face of new information, that I was dodging and deflecting good information. 10 years ago, when another woman would come forward about the Cos, my knee-jerk reaction was, "Probably out to get money, or at least sully the man's reputation". I now know that that statement is symptomatic of what "rape culture" is all about. That's because I've learned that that statement really has no basis in fact.
> 
> ...


I would say, if I were he and these accusations were unfounded and untrue, I would take the stance that they are not worthy of recognition or response. I would not get all riled up and make a big public issue out of something that is a completely false allegation. If you do so, you are simple feeding into the hands of those trying to destroy you.

The fact that he  is accused of drugging them and then assaulting them makes it even more unbelieveable to me.  If he is so important and powerful a figure in their eyes, why would he need to drug women in order to have sex with them?  I imagine lots of women would be willing. Back in the 80s he was stil good looking, and young women would be more likely to be throwing themselves at him in order to get parts. All of  these women were in show business.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Esmie is great in putting her opinions forth without insulting those she is discussing topics with. Unless ya piss her off.


You pegged me! And I do get pissed off!!


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Esmie is great in putting her opinions forth without insulting those she is discussing topics with. Unless ya piss her off.



Well I sure didn't like her post in the thread on the homosexual country signer. I found it offensive, ugly and just downright mean. here it is.

*Conservative right wing Christians are going to have to delete him from the list of acceptable human beings.*


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Esmie is great in putting her opinions forth without insulting those she is discussing topics with. Unless ya piss her off.
> ...


That's because you don't pick up on satire and irony.  It's too subtle for you maybe.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 21, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, hon. This one makes me weave one way, then another. Not sure WHAT to believe half the time. I guess it all lands on Cosby's head and what HE does about it..if anything. As stated..there is no proof. None. Just their word against his. What sucks is...all it takes is one kid..one pissed off mom divorcing dad...and a finger pointed at someone to say "touched me" or "raped me" and that's all she wrote, so to speak. The accused is automatically guilty. Forever. Remember that case..McMartin or something. THAT was a witch hunt. All accused were burned at the proverbial stake.
> ...


What you mean like Jimmy Savile did?
BBC News - Jimmy Savile Catholic Church bid to remove papal knighthood


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

Savile molested children. It's a different thing than what Cosby is accused of.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 21, 2014)

wrong Savile molested men, women and children, some were even dead so there is time for Cosby.
Do you call an 18yrs old a child?
Ps his oldest victim so far was 45yrs.
Savile Molested Teen During Top Of The Pops


----------



## Politico (Nov 21, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > They waited for the same reason some women never speak up - the shame, the fear, and the belief that no one will believe them. If they were children, they will think that they won't be believed because its a child's word against an adults - and if that adult is someone in the public eye, they are even less likely to come forward, because such allegations will make the media, and fans of said person in public eye, and the media, will delve into the accusers past and ruin them.
> ...



Hmm I wonder why. Maybe because these stories are littered with various comments like 'the final incident occurred', 'during the second occasion', 'After I mixed the pills and alcohol', 'Over several weeks', 'Over several years', 'In one incident when I came to', 'It happened multiple times', etc. etc.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> wrong Savile molested men, women and children, some were even dead so there is time for Cosby.
> Do you call an 18yrs old a child?
> Savile Molested Teen During Top Of The Pops


Well,  I don't know the specifics of what he did, but I believe he has been tried in the courts, so there is evidence of what he did, enough evidence to convict him in a court of law. If there is evidence to convict Cosby, then they should do the same, take it to the court and have him tried by the law of the land not in the public media.  I think trying and convicting people it the media is completely abhorent.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 21, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > wrong Savile molested men, women and children, some were even dead so there is time for Cosby.
> ...


Wrong Savile was dead before any of these stories became mainstream.
Will justice finally be served for Jimmy Savile 8217 s victims - Salon.com


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 21, 2014)

What interested me about this story is the number of celebs who vouched for the abuser, both in the press and the court. No wander victims are reticent in coming forward.
Max Clifford s victim s fury at stars who backed untouchable predator Daily Mail Online


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 21, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > It's only in the last 2 years that I've begun to fully appreciate what the term "rape culture" fully entails.
> ...


you voted for Nixon?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Interpol said:
> ...


I have never voted for a Republican candidate.

As well, I remember the Watergate hearings being on TV for weeks and weeks. His behavior was analyzed by congressional hearings.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 21, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


who broke watergate?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

Why are you being so annoying?  Watergate and Nixon, no matter who brought it to our attention,  were dealt with by Congress, according to the law of the land. Your posting is childish and annoying, and extremely tiresome. I  will no  longer respond to any of your posts. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 21, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Why are you being so annoying?  Watergate and Nixon, no matter who brought it to our attention,  were dealt with by Congress, according to the law of the land. Your posting is childish and annoying, and extremely tiresome. I  will no  longer respond to any of your posts. Grow the fuck up.


Thank you, I hate wasting my time on bloviators.
Ps it was the freedom of speech and the press that brought watergate to the publics attention.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 21, 2014)

The ignorance here is astounding.

Why would Cosby have to rape, he was a good-looking wealthy man and surely could get plenty of women to have sex with him. (I'm paraphrasing, but that's the essence.)

What an idiotic statement, from someone who clearly has no grasp of what rape is about - hint, it's not about sex.

The three of you are a circle jerk of idiots.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 21, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> The ignorance here is astounding.
> 
> Why would Cosby have to rape, he was a good-looking wealthy man and surely could get plenty of women to have sex with him. (I'm paraphrasing, but that's the essence.)
> 
> ...


I don't know who you are talking to but I don't agree that rape isn't about sex, I hear that often and don't understand it. It isn't ALL about sex but sex is definitely a bit part of the motivation. A guy wants something so they take it. Like stealing your money, the money is a big part of the equation. 

If Cosby did give that gal a sleeping pill it isn't really about power is it?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry gang, Cosby is going down with this one, I think.

There are going to be some people coming forward who are going to lie about this to get money, but some of these women are telling the truth.

Anyone see the footage of Cosby starring down the reporter, DEMANDING to not replay the tape of him refusing to answer the allegations?

Bill Cosby refuses to answer rape accusations questions - NY Daily News

He looked guilty as hell to me.

I have been a victim of being lied about in court; even I see this for what it might be.

I was a fan of Bill all my life, but something is not right here.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 21, 2014)

50 year old allegations should be treated as 50 year old allegations. 

ALLEGATIONS

Provide proof or STFU


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 21, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> 50 year old allegations should be treated as 50 year old allegations.
> 
> ALLEGATIONS
> 
> Provide proof or STFU



What kind of proof is going to be required? 

We are to NEVER listen to someone's testimony and consider any of it as evidence?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 21, 2014)

He either is guilty or not. We can't let the fact that he is a big star convolute our thinking over this.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 21, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > 50 year old allegations should be treated as 50 year old allegations.
> ...



Too much smoke here to ignore the fire. 

Not that anything will happen to Bill at this point


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > 50 year old allegations should be treated as 50 year old allegations.
> ...



In court YES


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



If the fire exists, thus the reason for solid evidence, not speculation.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...why did all these women wait so long? Something is very wrong with this. Did Bill piss off enough people telling black folks to pull their pants up, stop cussing, get a job, take care of their baby mama's and children, and this is paybacks or something?
> 
> Or..is he guilty as hell? And if so..again..why did they wait so long to report it?


I asked myself the same thing but with all these women coming out of the woodwork it makes you wonder.

*Lou Ferrigno's wife Carla Ferrigno latest to accuse Bill Cosby of assault*
Published November 21, 2014
FoxNews.com
Facebook4 Twitter17  livefyre0 Email Print
NOW PLAYING
Judge Alex weighs in on Cosby sexual-assault allegation

Never autoplay videos
Nine.

That’s the number of women who have come forward to publicly claim Bill Cosby sexually abused them, or attempted to.

They say they are telling their stories after enduring years fearful or embarrassing silence, but Cosby’s lawyer has come out against some of the women, calling them liars and opportunists, and labeling the press coverage a “feeding frenzy.”

Carla Ferrigno, who is now married to bodybuilder Lou Ferrigno, is the latest Cosby accuser. Ferrigno was working as a Playboy Bunny in 1967 when she said she went on a double date with the comedian and his wife. She claims the date ended up at the Cosbys’ house, and when Cosby’s wife Camille retired for the evening, and her companion disappeared, Cosby attacked her.

"He was much bigger than me. Much bigger and he pulled me so hard and so rough. I had never been treated so roughly and he pulled me hard to him so hard,” she told the Daily Mail. “And then kissed me so hard, right in the mouth. No one has ever been that physically violent with me. I was stunned. I was frozen. I took all my body strength and used both of my arms to stop him and push him away from me. He was so forceful."

She said she was speaking out because "I want to be one of those women. One more nail in the coffin."

Former model and actress Angelia Leslie told The Daily News that the comedian forced her to masturbate him in a hotel room in 1992. She said he offered her a drink but she refused.

"I couldn't drink it. I tasted it and put it down,” she said. “Then he asked me to go into the bathroom and wet my hair. I walked back out, and he had removed his clothing and gotten into bed.” She said Cosby poured lotion into her palm and put her hand on him, and his on hers. "He masturbated with my hand. I wasn't pulling back. I was in shock."

Actress Louisa Moritz told TMZ that she was at the NBC studios in 1971 waiting in the green room for an appearance on “The Tonight Show” when Cosby came in and "suddenly approached me and took out his penis, which was now in the line of my face [she's 5' tall] and pressed up against it."

"He took his hands and put them on the back of my head and forced his penis in my mouth, saying, 'have a taste of this. It will do you good in so many ways."

Therese Serignese, now a nurse in Boca Raton, said the television icon raped her in 1976 when she was 19 years old following a show in Las Vegas. She said she went backstage and when the two were alone, Cosby gave her two pills and a glass of water, saying, "Take these."

"My next memory is clearly feeling drugged, being without my clothes, standing up," she said. "Bill Cosby was behind me, having sex with me."

Barbara Bowman, an aspiring actress, said in a Nov. 13 Washington Post column that she was 17 and blacked out after Cosby drugged her, waking up to find herself in panties and a man's T-shirt with the television icon looming over her. She said she was certain she was raped.

Joan Tarshis on Monday said she was a 19-year-old who wanted to be a comedy writer when Cosby gave her a drink and forced her to perform oral sex on him.

Janice Dickinson on Tuesday told "Entertainment Tonight" that Cosby had given her red wine and a pill when they were together in a Lake Tahoe, California, hotel room in 1982. Cosby's lawyer, Martin Singer, said in a letter to the AP that Dickinson's charges were "false and outlandish."

Tamara Green wrote an opinion piece Wednesday for "Entertainment Tonight." In 2005, Green publicly claimed that she was drugged and Cosby attempted to assault her; Cosby's lawyers have previously denied they knew each other.

In addition, Andrea Constand filed a civil suit against Cosby in 2005, which lawyers said would include testimony from 13 unnamed women. The suit was settled out of court.

Cosby's attorney Marty Singer has blasted many of the accounts. "People coming out of nowhere with this sort of inane yarn is what happens in a media-driven feeding frenzy," he said.

Cosby spokesman David Brokaw did not respond to a AP’s for comment. Singer, in a statement released Sunday, criticized previous "decades-old, discredited allegations," stating that "the fact that they are being repeated does not make them true."

Cosby made no mention of the allegations Thursday during a benefit performance in the Bahamas for a women's service organization. He stuck to his routine, including stories about his childhood growing up in the projects of Philadelphia. There were few empty seats in the house and a few people gave him an ovation when he finished his set.

Some in the audience said the allegations against Cosby remain unproven and they added that his performance was a benefit for what they felt was a good cause.

Dozens of Cosby's television and comedy colleagues have either refused to comment or not returned telephone calls from The Associated Press in recent days.

Cosby declined to comment in two recorded interviews by The Associated Press and National Public Radio.

_- The Associated Press contributed to this report._


Lou Ferrigno s wife Carla Ferrigno latest to accuse Bill Cosby of assault Fox News


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> He either is guilty or not. We can't let the fact that he is a big star convolute our thinking over this.



Because he's a big star is the only reason this is even being discussed. 

Convoluted?


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 21, 2014)

I think the clock has run out for charges. He'll be tried in the court of public opinion though, and for celebrities, it's feast or famine. I think he'll end up fading into obscurity.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 21, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Ohh I love blame the victim threads FULL of innuendo
> 
> "Why'd they wait so long?"  "Why now?" etc etc
> 
> Bitch shoulda said something earlier but since she waited it didnt happen!


Don Lemon actually suggested to one woman she should have bit his dick.

She said it never occurred to her.

Now, if I had a dick in my mouth, the first thing that would occur to me would be to bite it off and bleed the son of a bitch to death.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Same thing is happening to him as to what happened to Paula Deen, Duckhunter guys, etc. Shows dropped, rep ruined...all on hearsay.


Last I heard duck guys were doing fine.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I'm beginning to. Smoke=Fire. But...I still think it chickenshit to wait so long to speak up. I woulda been picketing his shows out front with a HUGE sign...I would have approached every news source I could find..and I would have hired a lawyer to make damn sure he was busted. I would NOT have waited 30 fucking years...alone or not.


My whole problem with the waiting thing is that assholes get away with it for years, and silence means more and more victims.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 21, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> 50 year old allegations should be treated as 50 year old allegations.
> 
> ALLEGATIONS
> 
> Provide proof or STFU



Yeah, give her, like, a dick line up


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 21, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> I think the clock has run out for charges. He'll be tried in the court of public opinion though, and for celebrities, it's feast or famine. I think he'll end up fading into obscurity.



No statute on a crime like that - only federally. States will differ, I know that in Maryland, that there isn't.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 21, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Don Lemon actually suggested to one woman she should have bit his dick.
> 
> She said it never occurred to her.
> 
> Now, if I had a dick in my mouth, the first thing that would occur to me would be to bite it off and bleed the son of a bitch to death.



Hopefully, I would just avoid getting a dick in my mouth, altogether.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 21, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > He either is guilty or not. We can't let the fact that he is a big star convolute our thinking over this.
> ...



Correct.

_*con·vo·lute
ˈkänvəˌlo͞ot/
verb*_

_*make (an argument, story, etc.) complex and difficult to follow.*_


If he were not a big star, he would have not had the opportunity to abuse his status as a celebrity.

I agree that no one would care about this case if Bill were not famous. If he indeed did this, I Sincerely hope that justice is served.


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 21, 2014)

One reason not to come forward would be that nobody would believe a single alleged victim.  Cosby was one of the most respected and loved men in the country during the time when these events would have taken place.  But once the accusations started, women who earlier felt intimidated felt like they might be believed.

And again I say, PLEASE SPARE ME THE QUOTES FROM HIS FUCKING LAWYER!  He is paid to lie.  Who the fuck cares what he says?  Was here there in the rooms where these assaults took place?  Please.  If Cosby is willing to look into the camera and deny the fuck out of these allegations, then I'll watch.  Otherwise, we have allegations on one side and NO MEANINGFUL DENIAL on his side.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 21, 2014)

DGS49 said:


> One reason not to come forward would be that nobody would believe a single alleged victim.  Cosby was one of the most respected and loved men in the country during the time when these events would have taken place.  But once the accusations started, women who earlier felt intimidated felt like they might be believed.
> 
> And again I say, PLEASE SPARE ME THE QUOTES FROM HIS FUCKING LAWYER!  He is paid to lie.  Who the fuck cares what he says?  Was here there in the rooms where these assaults took place?  Please.  If Cosby is willing to look into the camera and deny the fuck out of these allegations, then I'll watch.  Otherwise, we have allegations on one side and NO MEANINGFUL DENIAL on his side.



I very sincerely hope that this ends up NOT being true. I grew up with Bill, I really do hope it's a scam, but I have to say, this is not looking very good for Mr. Cosby.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 21, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > One reason not to come forward would be that nobody would believe a single alleged victim.  Cosby was one of the most respected and loved men in the country during the time when these events would have taken place.  But once the accusations started, women who earlier felt intimidated felt like they might be believed.
> ...


 I agree with you, I always like Mr. Cosby and don't want this to be true but we can't ignore all these women coming forward. I want to hear if from the man himself also. All he has to say is I didn't do it or it was consensual. 

Some of these stories I'm having problems with as well.  Angelia Leslie he forced her to masturbate him? That man wouldn't have a dick and balls left if he did that to me. J/S. 
Louisa Moritz said he forced his penis in her mouth. If it were me I would have bit the bastard. I get why they may not have reported it but I don't get why some didn't fight back.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 21, 2014)

Marianne said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



I have never been raped, I have no idea what I would do. To say I what I would do or how, would be impossible. 

Thus, I think we need to try and understand what actually happened and go from there.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 21, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


I've had to beat off aggressive men, I would fight tooth and nail but I guess everybody reacts differently and I certainly am no shrinking violet.  Regardless I think we should look at both sides with suspicion. Mr. Cosby shouldn't get a free pass because he has a squeaky clean image but these women shouldn't get a free pass due to the number of years that have passed. Everyone is innocent until proven guilty so I think we need some proof here.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 21, 2014)

Marianne said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



This was in the late 60s, anyone not living through those times have no idea what it was like.

Ok, he was well respected BUT he was BLACK. I don't care how respected he was, ANY LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICER, would have loved to have arrested a BLACK MAN for raping a WHITE WOMAN.

Good Lord, perspective people.

If the reason these were not reported was because the women feared NOT being believed, it was an irrational fear.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

This should be a lesson to women who have been raped. SPEAK UP NOW or stfu. Waiting 30 years ain't cuttin' it.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This should be a lesson to women who have been raped. SPEAK UP NOW or stfu. Waiting 30 years ain't cuttin' it.



If one, just one of these accusers are found to be liars, it makes it just a little bit harder for true victims to come forward.  

After 50 years they do more harm than they can possibly do good.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 21, 2014)

Marianne said:


> I've had to beat off aggressive men


Well, that's one way to handle it.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 21, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > This should be a lesson to women who have been raped. SPEAK UP NOW or stfu. Waiting 30 years ain't cuttin' it.
> ...



Not necessarily, why would one woman lying have an effect on the over-all investigation? 

In a case of this magnitude, kooks are certain to come out of the woodwork. 

If even a few of these women can verify their stories, even with corroborating accounts from others who they have told their stories to years before, then Huston, we have a problem.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 21, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Don Lemon actually suggested to one woman she should have bit his dick.
> ...


I've avoided it for 65 years.

Still got good sharp front teeth too!!!

; - (


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


Well I know what I would do. Someone attacked me and held a knife to my throat. I was only 19.  I talked my way out of it and was not raped or hurt.  I can't imagine someone just submitting to such an attack. You don't have to fight back physically;  if you use your brains, it is possible to get out of it, especially when it is someone who is not a violent rapist--I mean I think it would be even easier with someone who was not holding a gun or knife on you or beating you.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This should be a lesson to women who have been raped. SPEAK UP NOW or stfu. Waiting 30 years ain't cuttin' it.


Leaving Bill nicknamed "Stump" would have "cut it".

I agree on the speak up now business, but, I have known many women who claimed they have been raped but did not call the cops.

In most cases, it was an asshole father that made them reluctant.

I would have believed my daughter and killed a rapist, but, God did not give me girls.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 21, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



YOU were lucky.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


The hell I was.  I got myself out of it using my brains.  It was not luck, it was me.  You were not there, and you've probably never been attacked, either sexually molested or had someone holding a knife to your throat.  Don't tell me I was lucky. I know what happened and how and how I had to fight for my safety by using my brains to get out of the situation.  I have, since that happened, over the years, read other accounts of women getting themselves out of a rape using the same technique.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 21, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > I've had to beat off aggressive men
> ...


Immediate threat calls for immediate resolution.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

I think the major problem with this new witch hunt is the women waiting so long to say something. Anything. Yet, none did until some schmuck comedian brings it forth. Why did even this guy do that NOW? What does he get out of it?

Too many loose ends. Too much time passing. Sorry, but this newest thing of trial by social media and tv media is going way overboard. How many people are truly innocent and are forever harmed due to stories that may not be true? Until they can PROVE it, many will just go with info being spread depending on who is doing the spreading.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok, we are now up to 8 women who have come forward.

I do believe that Bill Cosby, whether he likes it or not, has just retired at age 77.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 21, 2014)

The guys was and is a predator.  He is a sick man who also happens to be a multimillionaire.  Not pity for him.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 21, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Janice stepped forward after the other ones did..I think. But Janice has a mouth on her that would put a sailor to shame and she is NOT a timid woman. Why now? After all this time? I think her claim is bogus. But like I said...not sure about the other women claiming this. Problem is, I have a problem with those who speak up 18 years later. Makes me suspicious of motives and agendas.
> ...



One of the women was offered a lot of money to tell her story to a tabloid years ago and declined.  Money is not the problem, Cosby is the problem.

He joins the likes of Joe Paterno as the honored who fell quickly.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 21, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> The guys was and is a predator.  He is a sick man who also happens to be a multimillionaire.  Not pity for him.



Prove it beyond hearsay.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 21, 2014)

The power of the devil in peoples lives is on display right before our very eyes, and it has been throughout the generations, yet we as a people in this nation are running towards him or to him just as fast as we can go. He is an accuser of the brethren, where as he fools us into believing in something or someone for so long, and just at the right time he pulls the rug out from under them in hopes that he can bring the nation or all that resided around the wounded soul down along with him. 

This is his (satan's) game, and Cosby is his bait unto us now, just like so many other icons had been held up in America, yet to then be taken down by the accuser (satan) when the time was just right. Not saying that Cosby is being accused wrongfully, but the way it is being done is typical of the way that that ole devil does things. Look at the time line, and look at how Cosby has turned his life around since I'm thinking, and then look at how positive a figure he had become in so many ways, and in so many peoples lives, yet here he is being taken down right before the nations eyes, and this is perfect in the eyes of satan, because this is how he works. It is his hopes that he destroy as many as he can before the end, and he is sure to get great results in a society who knows not how to be pro-active anymore against him, but instead only to be re-active after it is far to late and the damage is done to so many. 

The devil has thrown chum in the water in the form of a human soul once again, and the blood is pouring out of it now, so come all ye sharks to devour your prey, as another one of your icons has fallen.  This is what happens when the nation idolizes Hollywood and the federal government over so many other good things this nation once had to offer, but we keep being fooled over and over again don't we by it all ?


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 21, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> The guys was and is a predator.  He is a sick man who also happens to be a multimillionaire.  Not pity for him.



Of which there is no proof


----------



## Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


So she SAYS. Again...her word against his.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 21, 2014)

Can we see the result of the physical exams these women had performed after the assaults took place?

Also, you all realize many of these "attacks" occurred at the height of both the feminist movement and the sexual revolution. Right?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 21, 2014)

I suspect that Bill has sold his last pudding pop..


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 21, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > The guys was and is a predator.  He is a sick man who also happens to be a multimillionaire.  Not pity for him.
> ...



Don't need to.  Could care less about him anymore.  He can stay in his palace and watch old Cosby show reruns until he dies.  No one else will.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 21, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



SHE WAS DRUGGED!  That is his MO.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 21, 2014)

its so easy for a woman to say rape- its bullshit.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 21, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


Yes it seems to be a pattern but not all of them were drugged. 

Angelia Leslie didn't drink the drink Cosby allegedly gave her.

Louisa Moritz was in the green room of The Tonight Show when her attack allegedly happened.

Carla Ferrigno makes no mention of any drug.

Therese Serignese and Janice Dickinson were given a drink and a pill/s and told by Cosby to take them? IDK what did they think they were? Tylenol Maybe, they don't say.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 21, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> its so easy for a woman to say rape- its bullshit.


Nothing will come of this as the statute of limitations has run out in most if not all of the cases. I agree these allegations have to be taken with a grain of salt because they were not reported at the time they occurred.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 21, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> I don't know if it's true or not but why do you say none of them felt they would be believed? I think it had more to do with hush money.



Because they could have been in a situation where they felt that if they didn't take the money to keep quiet, their reputations would be destroyed. They could have been threatened, who knows?


----------



## Noomi (Nov 21, 2014)

Y'all have no idea why women keep quiet about these things. I have quiet about a sexual abuse that occurred 20 years ago. Why? Because the person who abused me was an adult and I was a child, and who would believe a child?
I was assaulted at 17 by a man two years older and in 13 years I have kept quiet. Why? Because he made me believe it was my own fault and I was messed up at the time, suffering from depression, and if I reported it, who is to say they would believe me knowing I was on medication?

So don't fucking judge. Y'all have no idea why these women kept quiet, but I can tell you there in safety in numbers and that is what I am seeing here.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 21, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Y'all have no idea why women keep quiet about these things. I have quiet about a sexual abuse that occurred 20 years ago. Why? Because the person who abused me was an adult and I was a child, and who would believe a child?
> I was assaulted at 17 by a man two years older and in 13 years I have kept quiet. Why? Because he made me believe it was my own fault and I was messed up at the time, suffering from depression, and if I reported it, who is to say they would believe me knowing I was on medication?
> 
> So don't fucking judge. Y'all have no idea why these women kept quiet, but I can tell you there in safety in numbers and that is what I am seeing here.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 21, 2014)

At


ninja007 said:


> its so easy for a woman to say rape- its bullshit.



That's it? No investigation nessesary?


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 21, 2014)

thats it for his character - one accusation.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 21, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Y'all have no idea why women keep quiet about these things. I have quiet about a sexual abuse that occurred 20 years ago. Why? Because the person who abused me was an adult and I was a child, and who would believe a child?
> I was assaulted at 17 by a man two years older and in 13 years I have kept quiet. Why? Because he made me believe it was my own fault and I was messed up at the time, suffering from depression, and if I reported it, who is to say they would believe me knowing I was on medication?
> 
> So don't fucking judge. Y'all have no idea why these women kept quiet, but I can tell you there in safety in numbers and that is what I am seeing here.



Wait

It was not one that did not report the assault

It was not two that did not report the assault

It was not three that did not report the assault

It was not four that did not report the assault

This goes on and on

Are we to believe that none of these women thought it best not to report they were raped?????

When does logic come into play?

Really?

What are the odds?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I think the major problem with this new witch hunt is the women waiting so long to say something. Anything. Yet, none did until some schmuck comedian brings it forth. Why did even this guy do that NOW? What does he get out of it?
> 
> Too many loose ends. Too much time passing. Sorry, but this newest thing of trial by social media and tv media is going way overboard. How many people are truly innocent and are forever harmed due to stories that may not be true? Until they can PROVE it, many will just go with info being spread depending on who is doing the spreading.


Another problem for me is that they are all failed actresses/models or others in entertainment. I think they are looking for a way to get money out of this.  Maybe a civil suit, maybe attention, paid interviews, etc.  I can believe some women not going to the police, but ALL of them?  Not realistic.

Again, if someone raped or assaulted me, I'd go directly to the police. I'd not change or  shower or anything. I'd report it and submit to an exam.  I would want the rapist to be arrested and charged and spend time in prison.  It was the 80s.  We knew in the 80s the authorities would support women who were raped. We went through all of that in the early 60s.  Before that women had a hard time reporting rapes, but now, especially if they have evidence, physical evidence, they are given  support and credibility. Plus, every community has a rape hotline. Why didn't any of these women call a rape hotline?  Why did NONE of them reach out to anyone?

The comedian doesn't like Cosby criticizing blacks and he also is a loser, no way near the fame and fortune Cosby has: jealousy.


----------



## Rocko (Nov 21, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I think the major problem with this new witch hunt is the women waiting so long to say something. Anything. Yet, none did until some schmuck comedian brings it forth. Why did even this guy do that NOW? What does he get out of it?
> ...



Hey stupid...The staute of limitation is up on his crimes. There is no purpose in going to the police.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 21, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Y'all have no idea why women keep quiet about these things. I have quiet about a sexual abuse that occurred 20 years ago. Why? Because the person who abused me was an adult and I was a child, and who would believe a child?
> I was assaulted at 17 by a man two years older and in 13 years I have kept quiet. Why? Because he made me believe it was my own fault and I was messed up at the time, suffering from depression, and if I reported it, who is to say they would believe me knowing I was on medication?
> 
> So don't fucking judge. Y'all have no idea why these women kept quiet, but I can tell you there in safety in numbers and that is what I am seeing here.


So what happened to Herman Cains accusers ? Was that just to derail his presidency, because the timing sure was suspect wasn't it ? Funny how when he didn't get the nomination, they just faded away isn't it ?

Has Bill been up to a lot of political activity lately ? Hmm.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Hey complete moron, I'm talking about going to the police at the time of the assault.  You are really pathetic calling me stupid when you obviously lack simple reading comprehension skills. Fool.


----------



## Rocko (Nov 21, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Well then you should have specified that. Yeah, I'm the one that's pathetic. Lol


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


OMG!  I didn't need to specify that: it is implicit in the discussion.  LMAO  What grade are you in that you need obvious points spelled out over and over again?


----------



## Rocko (Nov 21, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



How do you specific that? What grade am I? 

Sorry I don't speak retard.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

Typos moron--are you too stupid to recognize typos?  LOL


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


  You may not speak it, but you sure as hell think it.  And,  BTW, using the term 'retard' illustrates that you are the one who is mentally challenged.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 22, 2014)

I hate to break it to you guys. Mr. Jello is a serial rapist. He is 77 years old, and not running for any office. The statute of limitations has expired, so nobody is trying to put him in jail. There are too many women accusing him, for him to pay them all off, so blackmail is not the issue. He is just a jerk, who needs to quickly sink below the radar. And, he will.

Unfortunately, Pee Wee Herman is making a new movie, which means that some phony's simply do not know when it is all over.


----------



## Rocko (Nov 22, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I'll try to be more PC next time I use a word to describe how special you are. Sorry.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> I hate to break it to you guys. Mr. Jello is a serial rapist. He is 77 years old, and not running for any office. The statute of limitations has expired, so nobody is trying to put him in jail. There are too many women accusing him, for him to pay them all off, so blackmail is not the issue. He is just a jerk, who needs to quickly sink below the radar. And, he will.
> 
> Unfortunately, Pee Wee Herman is making a new movie, which means that some phony's simply do not know when it is all over.


Very interesting. You have tried and convicted him via media. How special is that?


----------



## Rocko (Nov 22, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to break it to you guys. Mr. Jello is a serial rapist. He is 77 years old, and not running for any office. The statute of limitations has expired, so nobody is trying to put him in jail. There are too many women accusing him, for him to pay them all off, so blackmail is not the issue. He is just a jerk, who needs to quickly sink below the radar. And, he will.
> ...



Same thing you did to officer Wilson. Hypocrite much??


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 22, 2014)

don't forget the white Lacrosse boys.....


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 22, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to break it to you guys. Mr. Jello is a serial rapist. He is 77 years old, and not running for any office. The statute of limitations has expired, so nobody is trying to put him in jail. There are too many women accusing him, for him to pay them all off, so blackmail is not the issue. He is just a jerk, who needs to quickly sink below the radar. And, he will.
> ...



Nope. The man is innocent until proven guilty, which is never going to happen. But you can bet your ass that I would never allow him to be around my daughter.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 22, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Not true. I believe he needs to be charged and tried. That's what I have said. There is evidence in his case, evidence I believe needs to be examined in a court of law. If there were any evidence except he said she said (decades later, btw) then I would also say take Cosby to court, but don't make final determinations about his guilt via the media.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


How old is your daughter? Do you have the right to say who she will be around? Isn't it up to her?  Isn't it up to her to make a decision about whether he is innocent or not?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 22, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Nope!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh, I think Cosbys drug-the-women days are over. IF it ever happened at all.


----------



## Rocko (Nov 22, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



First of all that's not all you said, but we'll leave that. So what, it's OK for you to have an opinon on whether somebody should go on trial, but it isn't ok to have an opinion on guilt or innocence? Guess what? Our opinions don't determine what happens in either case. Juries do. No one is sayinge we should ingnore the judical process and he should to jail right now for the rest of his life, people are just  saying they believe he's guilty, so you're argument is a straw-man. People are entitled to have their opinions, and it looks like in the court of public opinion Cosby is guilty.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 22, 2014)

Cosby better keep his wife sweet. This is a very informative article by a British newspaper that is very knowledgeable about sleaze.
What are the laws of defamation like in America ?
Bill Cosby attacked Lou Ferrigno s wife Carla while wife Camille was in house Daily Mail Online


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 22, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


he must have been the prince of bull, judging by the rubbish you came out with about Savile.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Cosby better keep his wife sweet. This is a very informative article by a British newspaper that is very knowledgeable about sleaze.
> What are the laws of defamation like in America ?
> Bill Cosby attacked Lou Ferrigno s wife Carla while wife Camille was in house Daily Mail Online


1967???? Pahlease. I don't believe one word of her story. Not one word.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Cosby better keep his wife sweet. This is a very informative article by a British newspaper that is very knowledgeable about sleaze.
> ...


Would you sue defamation ?
More celebrities suing papers in UK Media The Guardian


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2014)

Him against her? Yes. What a crock of shit story she pulled out of her hat.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Him against her? Yes. What a crock of shit story she pulled out of her hat.


Nope Cosby against the newspaper in a British Court. More celebrities suing papers in UK Media The Guardian


----------



## Noomi (Nov 22, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all have no idea why women keep quiet about these things. I have quiet about a sexual abuse that occurred 20 years ago. Why? Because the person who abused me was an adult and I was a child, and who would believe a child?
> ...



What motivation do they all have in coming forward with the same allegations?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Their 15 minutes of fame? Who knows. Some seem legit. Others, not so much.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 22, 2014)

If I had been erroneously defamed by the media I would sue. Why has Cosby not instructed lawyer?


----------



## Politico (Nov 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


That is about it. And they won't be very profitable.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 22, 2014)

Politico said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Don't be so sure. Lewinsky turned her notoriety into a profitable career. That's what these women do.  They have no dignity. They care nothing about other women who have legitimate claims of sexual assault.  They are looking for fame and fortune, one way or another. How many, I wonder, if they were younger, would turn down offers to pose in Playboy.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 22, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all have no idea why women keep quiet about these things. I have quiet about a sexual abuse that occurred 20 years ago. Why? Because the person who abused me was an adult and I was a child, and who would believe a child?
> ...



As ludicrous as that sounds, how more phenomenal is it that all these women have alleged he either performed or attempted sexual assault or rape using the same method.  Is this a coincidence or is "America's Dad" from the 90's a pervert and a serial rapist.  He settled with one of the accusers years ago and probably has enough money to settle with them all, if he needed to.  But some of these women have been offered money for their stories and turned it down.  The very thought of accusing "America's Dad" of being a rapist probably was something that made them back away.  One woman even stated that when she approached an attorney about the situation, he laughed he out of his office.

Perhaps the statue of limitations have run our on all these cases, but due to social media and public opinion, Cosby will never be the figure that he once was.
Personally, I will never watch or listen to his tapes or shows again.  You can choose how you want to handle the accusations.  I have made my choice.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 22, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Dude:

The first accusation contained everything they needed to Parrot it

Second: Are you for real? When most of these accusations occurred 1965 - 1969 he was not America's Dad (Good Lord). He was a Black man, in a racially tense time when Blacks rioted and destroyed neighborhoods across the country. Cassius Clay was arrested and Jailed and there was nothing Law Enforcement liked better than arresting Black Men for raping innocent white Women.

Geez, reality must suck

Yes, wait long enough for people to forget what life ACTUALLY was like during those times, then go after an old rich dude.

Give me a break

Oh, and do it without ANY proof.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 22, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Hmm, it could be a domino effect, where as when one finally gets the courage to speak out, then it brings the others forward as well.

Isn't this what happens in most cases that involve people who do such things from a powerful position, and then it takes years for that power to retract therefore allowing the consequences to finally move in on the person if the ones who were involved saw it somehow as being wrong about what had happened ?

Sometimes sickness caused by people's activities years prior, has to wait for the body to wear down in order to finally over take the immune system, could this be the same thing in principle maybe that is going on here just as well ?

Are these women legit or not is the question that needs answering maybe, and if they are not, then Cosby needs to combat such a thing in order to survive it, but if they are legit then some damage to his reputation will definitely be felt by it all.  Now it still goes back to the devil and his temptations that are laid out during specific time periods in which makes people think that it is cool to engage in ways that were never heard of before, and just because so many begin doing something, it gives the idea for some that it must be OK to do. He even jokes about such things openly in his comedy act early on, so did he think this was just a new wave thing that was sweeping the nation at the time? Did these women also place themselves in weird circumstances where they may have known that these things could happen, but maybe they were after the notoriety of engaging with a up and coming star by them engauging as a groupie so to speak? Could these women had been groupies back in the day, and if so what role did they play in all of this back then, even though they see it now as it was wrong in which is being found in their minds today ?

Were the women physically harmed by Cosby, and this as found in their claims, or are they just claiming that he took advantage of them while they were intoxicated by the drugs in which may have been the rave during the time period ? They themselves must have thought it was the rave going on during that time period, so why report it then, because they didn't report it then right ? It all depends on who everyone was back then or what role they were playing back then, and then what the consequences are today for the roles in which they were playing back then. They say that Spanish fly was a myth, and that it didn't work, so were there actually drugs to place in a drink that would cause a women to lose track of herself, and to make her vulnerable to an attack in which she didn't remember until decades later or did she also think that what was happening was hip and cool at the time, but now these women are having second thoughts about how hip and cool things were at the time ? Were these women groupies or were they the innocent subordinates who were totally taken by surprise by the sixties, or all that went on during that time period  ? Is this about bilking a person out of money through a civil proceeding in which may result from such a thing maybe ?

The timing is suspect, but who knows really.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 22, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Oh I am very real and you are the one who has his head in the sand.  An old rich pervert who was allowed to prey on women for years because of his wealth and power.  You are the one standing in the minority.

You keep telling yourself he is just an old man who is being wrongly accused.  There will be more damning proof coming.


----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2014)

Usual Leftist trial by innuendo and accusations.

Ain't it interesting but he did a gig before 2,000 in Florida last night. Got a standing ovation when he entered and the crowd absolutely loved his show. No hecklers and everyone had nothing but good things to say about him.

Funny, but nobody in the media seems to be reporting this.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 22, 2014)

longknife said:


> Usual Leftist trial by innuendo and accusations.
> 
> Ain't it interesting but he did a gig before 2,000 in Florida last night. Got a standing ovation when he entered and the crowd absolutely loved his show. No hecklers and everyone had nothing but good things to say about him.
> 
> Funny, but nobody in the media seems to be reporting this.



Any women go back stage for a drink afterwards?  I doubt it.....


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 22, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Esmeralda, I don't' know a damned thing about you, and don't even recall having a conversation with you before. However, you have drawn an instant conclusion that 1. I don't respect my daughter, 2.  did not teach my daughter to think for herself, 3., I am a domineering old fart, all because I posted that I would not let Bill Cosby anywhere near her.

Your instantaneous knee jerk judgment, based on no information about me, combined with the fact that you are obviously a bitch that should be muzzled, or perhaps are suffering from permanent PMS, gives me all the information I need, or want about you. It does seem to me that I have heard of your reputation as a person with "issues". I simply do not choose to deal with the" emotionally challenged" people who haunt these boards, so you will feel right at home with the_ others_ on my "ignore" list. They are, for the most part, your kind of people.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 22, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> If I had been erroneously defamed by the media I would sue. Why has Cosby not instructed lawyer?



That is what you would do, not what Cosby or someone else may do.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 22, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Are we talking about Clinton or Cosby?


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 22, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > If I had been erroneously defamed by the media I would sue. Why has Cosby not instructed lawyer?
> ...



Why would Cosby sue and give the opportunity for some of the facts of these sexual assaults to be brought out in court?  He is not stupid....


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 22, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Lol, deride me and offer no proof. 

You are sad


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 22, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



And you are easily mislead.....


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 22, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



Or would he just not do anything because he knows it's false and not worried about it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 22, 2014)

There has to be a bimbo ranch someplace where these women can be called up on command.  Maybe its like registering for the draft.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 22, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



I'm not sure if the allegations are true or not, I remember the Duke LaCrosse team and it was all contrived. 

He said, she said accusations are hard to prove or not prove. 

Do you just sit and doing nothing or do you go on the offensive? 

Like with Clinton, the more accusations, the more likely it could be true. But as with Clinton, I am not sure if they are true or not, not enough evidence and a lot of noise.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Absolutely. I feel the same, but when I hear things like, in 1969 Cosby was "America's Dad", I know that the poster knows nothing and should STFU. 

1969?


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 22, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



I agree, he wasn't popular as an American dad until his show in the 80's. Jim is just a liberal tool.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2014)

John Travolta had an accuser say he sexually assaulted him. Then 2 or 3 more guys jumped on the bandwagon. John sued. I don't know where it went from there but it all died down and no further gay guys came forth. Bill needs to sue the hell out of that wannabe comedian and the women that jumped on THAT badwagon. Unless he did have sex with a few of them but it was consensual and that is why he is hesitating. Or, he is just old and hopes it all goes away. It won't.


----------



## TooTall (Nov 22, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



He did and it did!


----------



## Marianne (Nov 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> John Travolta had an accuser say he sexually assaulted him. Then 2 or 3 more guys jumped on the bandwagon. John sued. I don't know where it went from there but it all died down and no further gay guys came forth. Bill needs to sue the hell out of that wannabe comedian and the women that jumped on THAT badwagon. Unless he did have sex with a few of them but it was consensual and that is why he is hesitating. Or, he is just old and hopes it all goes away. It won't.



He should sue if he's innocent.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 22, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


What is Monica's profitable career?


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 22, 2014)

Marianne said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > John Travolta had an accuser say he sexually assaulted him. Then 2 or 3 more guys jumped on the bandwagon. John sued. I don't know where it went from there but it all died down and no further gay guys came forth. Bill needs to sue the hell out of that wannabe comedian and the women that jumped on THAT badwagon. Unless he did have sex with a few of them but it was consensual and that is why he is hesitating. Or, he is just old and hopes it all goes away. It won't.
> ...



He won't because too much would come out.  Nuff said.....


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 22, 2014)

Accusers just keep comin' out of the woodwork like roaches.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 22, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> Accusers just keep comin' out of the woodwork like roaches.


Yep. Cosby needs RAID to shut these women up. Or maybe he should pull up his pants.

He's a social con, which makes him an entitlement junkie.

I have less trouble believing he's shit than I did MJ or Bundy.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 22, 2014)

I knew that Bill Clinton was a serial adulterer years before it was proven. The rumor flew about for decades. This is the exact same thing. Bill is going to be very quiet about these allegations, because he knows that the truth is coming out. I predict total retirement before next Spring.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 22, 2014)

Ravi said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Accusers just keep comin' out of the woodwork like roaches.
> ...



Beyond hearsay, prove it.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...why did all these women wait so long? Something is very wrong with this. Did Bill piss off enough people telling black folks to pull their pants up, stop cussing, get a job, take care of their baby mama's and children, and this is paybacks or something?
> 
> Or..is he guilty as hell? And if so..again..why did they wait so long to report it?


Are you blaming the victims? I loved Cosby, but this isn't looking well for him. Rapist and pedophiles hide behind respectable personas for years. Bill got busted. Damn, that makes me  so sad.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> I knew that Bill Clinton was a serial adulterer years before it was proven. The rumor flew about for decades. This is the exact same thing. Bill is going to be very quiet about these allegations, because he knows that the truth is coming out. I predict total retirement before next Spring.


No, a serial adulterer is quite different than a serial rapist.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 22, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


I don't have to prove anything. He presents as an entitlement junkie.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 22, 2014)

Ravi said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



That's par. You rarely prove anything that you post.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 22, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


And you always side with rapists.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 22, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



No upside. All cost. 

The accusers know that


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Ravi said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Rape is a crime. Where's the arrest report and the court records?

Oh snap


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2014)

MaryL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So...why did all these women wait so long? Something is very wrong with this. Did Bill piss off enough people telling black folks to pull their pants up, stop cussing, get a job, take care of their baby mama's and children, and this is paybacks or something?
> ...


No, I am not "blaming" the "victims". I am doubting some of their stories. Not all of them, but some of them. I also STILL wonder why they waited so long. I call bullshit on it.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> I knew that Bill Clinton was a serial adulterer years before it was proven. The rumor flew about for decades. This is the exact same thing. Bill is going to be very quiet about these allegations, because he knows that the truth is coming out. I predict total retirement before next Spring.


Adulterer is not the same as rapist. Hillary had her flings too.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 22, 2014)

Some of the victims may be right. And, that's what this is about, to bad for Cosby.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 22, 2014)

The more women come forward and the more fantastic the claims are the less believable any of them are.  

No matter what is said they know it can't be disproved any more than they can be proved. It's  just starting to stink.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 22, 2014)

This is the month of giving thanks, and I'm thankful for this thread. 

Made me realize very quickly I don't belong here.  I can't stomach the mentality of the majority here.

To those of you that agreed with or thanked my posts, thank you in return - and thank you for your attempts to raise the IQ of this board.  

God bless you, you are more optimistic than I am!


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 23, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > If I had been erroneously defamed by the media I would sue. Why has Cosby not instructed lawyer?
> ...


Are you saying Cosby has no self respect.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 23, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



No, I didn't say that. I said that each person, and what they do is going to vary, depending on life situations, experience and personality.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 23, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


So a person with a fantastic persona created in front of our very eyes,who lives and breaths said persona. When accused of horrendous crimes in the very court that created him, would not defend himself if innocent?


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2014)

That dude is annoying.


----------



## Interpol (Nov 23, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > It's only in the last 2 years that I've begun to fully appreciate what the term "rape culture" fully entails.
> ...



You can't try most rape cases in the courts because they are the most difficult to prove. They are unique crimes where most times there is no physical proof. 

That is precisely why so much of this ends up playing out in the media, because our justice system is failing victims. Get a clue. It's why this whole thing is currently happening.


----------



## Interpol (Nov 23, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > It's only in the last 2 years that I've begun to fully appreciate what the term "rape culture" fully entails.
> ...



I made several points actually. But I guess reading comprehension isn't your strong suit.


----------



## Interpol (Nov 23, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > It's only in the last 2 years that I've begun to fully appreciate what the term "rape culture" fully entails.
> ...




Of course if you were he you would stay quiet and not dignify it with a response, because to sue these 16 women for defamation would allow them to get their stories and their evidence onto court records, something if you were he would really, really not want to do, because then he'd be counter-sued and he would lose. Duh.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 23, 2014)

Interpol said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Interpol said:
> ...


You're not thinking very intelligently. He has already been defamed, and he will not be able to change it, no matter what he does. The best thing is to ignore it and hope it goes away.  The more attention paid, the longer it is an issue.  If he goes to court, he will just make it a bigger deal.  

BTW, they may have 'stories.' They don't have any evidence. Whatever evidence there was, if there was any, was lost long ago because they failed to report a sexual assault. If such assault did occur, they have only themselves to blame for it not being acknowledged and dealt with at the time.


----------



## Interpol (Nov 23, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



No, YOU are not thinking very intelligently. If Bill Cosby is innocent, he should sue them all for defamation. One case at a time. Take them to the cleaners. Force them to go to court and tear apart every false thing they say and every piece of false evidence.

THAT'S what you do when you're rich, powerful and have been defamed.

The only reason he isn't doing that and will never do that is because he knows he's guilty.

There is no reason to doubt Lou Ferrigno's wife. There is no reason to doubt Michelle Hurd, one of the stars of Law & Order who came out yesterday and described inappropriate behavior by Cosby. They don't have anything to gain from this and there is no reason to doubt what they've said unless you have a low opinion of women, which apparently you must have or you'd know by paying attention to what they've said and done that the ones who did come out right away were suppressed or ignored.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 23, 2014)

Interpol said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Interpol said:
> ...


Take them to the cleaners. That's funny. These women don't have any money, that's why they are making these accusations, to get some money.  LOL 

"The only reason he isn't doing that and will never do that is because he knows he's guilty." Bullshit. You don't know this.  Making up reality does not  make it reality.

'Inappropriate behavior' is not a sexual assault, it is inappropriate behavior.

Every single one of them has plenty to gain: fame, notoriety, and cash.  I don't hate women: I hate people who lie.  If something happened years ago, why did not one women report it to the police, not one.  That does not make sense.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 23, 2014)

Interpol said:


> You can't try most rape cases in the courts because they are the most difficult to prove. They are unique crimes where most times there is no physical proof.
> 
> That is precisely why so much of this ends up playing out in the media, because our justice system is failing victims. Get a clue. It's why this whole thing is currently happening.


You're telling someone to get a clue after those ignorant comments?


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 23, 2014)

.

The number is currently 16.  I say "currently" because it just keeps rising.

I don't know if he'll ever be held legally accountable, but no doubt the last years of his life will be spent as an outcast.

.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 23, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> This is the month of giving thanks, and I'm thankful for this thread.
> 
> Made me realize very quickly I don't belong here.  I can't stomach the mentality of the majority here.
> 
> ...


You are too big for us. Maybe you should go back to curing cancer.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 23, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The number is currently 16.  I say "currently" because it just keeps rising.
> 
> ...



Outcast!  He got a standing O at an appearance yesterday.

The more that comes out, the less these women are believable.  What do they say?  The story is that sometimes in the late 60s, early 70s, Bill Cosby lured them to his bed with promises of making them a star.   Given that this is common today for the most marginal of Hollywood types, even the unknowns, it's not rape.  However, this didn't happen today.  It happened then, not with a major star but with a black man who got his own first big break.  The whole idea of some random black guy, in the 60s and early 70s being a star maker is pretty laughable.   White women weren't exactly known for flying off the shelves to the beds of black "stars" and there was only one.    They would today.  Today, white women have something to prove.  They aren't racists, they can have their very own Jay Z.  It wasn't like that then.  White women refused to be seen on screen kissing a black man.  Instead of making stars, a relationship with Bill Cosby would have been a career killer.

So no.  I don't believe it.  I might believe ONE, maybe stretch for two.   Certainly not the number of what's coming up.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 23, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


LMAO  Right. You go buddy. Try to take the high road. It isn't working, but you try.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 23, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...


Didn't she start some business designing and selling handbags?  No one would have ever looked at them or her if it weren't for her noteriety.





> *Monica Samille Lewinsky* (born July 23, 1973) is a former White House intern with whom United States President Bill Clinton admitted to having had an "inappropriate relationship"[1] while she worked at the White House in 1995 and 1996. The affair and its repercussions, which included the Clinton impeachment, became known as the Lewinsky scandal.
> As a result of the scandal, Lewinsky gained worldwide celebrity status; she subsequently engaged in a variety of ventures including designing a line of handbags under her name, being an advertising spokesperson for a diet plan, working as a television personality, and finally moving to London to pursue a master's degree in psychology.


wiki


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 23, 2014)

MaryL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So...why did all these women wait so long? Something is very wrong with this. Did Bill piss off enough people telling black folks to pull their pants up, stop cussing, get a job, take care of their baby mama's and children, and this is paybacks or something?
> ...


We don't actually know that there are any victims.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 23, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



I didn't say that. If you can't understand what I posted, I'm sorry. There are many types of people, personalities and ways to handle a situation. You have no idea what he is doing, or how he is handling it. If he runs to the courthouse and files suit with in an hour of an accusation, does that mean he is innocent?


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 23, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > You can't try most rape cases in the courts because they are the most difficult to prove. They are unique crimes where most times there is no physical proof.
> ...



Let's not forget, these claims started in the mid and late 60's. Black men raping white women made law enforcement and prosecutors salivate.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 23, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



How does one prove his innocence when there is no evidence to rebut?

Good lord even winning such a case, 45 to 50 years old would have little upside. 

Black progressive comedians would still bring up the "accusations" to put the spotlight on themselves.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 23, 2014)

Maybe criminal background checks from that time period are needed now on all who was involved in the situation. I mean it was the drug infested sixties ya know.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2014)

I just read the news online...seems like a few *radio shows were offering MONEY to people to cause a riot and disruption* at Cosbys show in Florida recently.

How quaint.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 23, 2014)

This is my objection, to all of this, the Sharks are circling and whether he is innocent or guilty, they are going after him.

Thomas, Cain and Cosby, facts don't matter.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 23, 2014)

...and now a guy has come forward with money order receipts in which Cosby paid him to hire "models" to come to his dressing room, as well as to stand guard to make sure no one entered....


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I just read the news online...seems like a few *radio shows were offering MONEY to people to cause a riot and disruption* at Cosbys show in Florida recently.
> 
> How quaint.



And no one disrupted the show or collected the money.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 23, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> ...and now a guy has come forward with money order receipts in which Cosby paid him to hire "models" to come to his dressing room, as well as to stand guard to make sure no one entered....



Not cash, money orders?  Strange.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 24, 2014)

A very interesting article.
Tamara Green on Cosby assault He was like a spider sitting there waiting World news The Guardian


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 24, 2014)

Esmeraldawhatever:

You are an ignorant bitch who clearly hasn't even bothered to read the stories of these women before judging them!

At least two of them DID report what happened to law enforcement. Several of them have been very successful in their lives since Cosby assaulted them as teens - two or three are attorneys!

What are you? An ignorant fat bitch sitting behind a computer telling bullshit stories about 'talking my way out of rape - it CAN be done' - THAT'S bullshit, bitch. You didn't encounter a rapist, you encountered an overly aggressive date.

Getoveryouruglyfatstupidjudgmentalselfalready!


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 24, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> Esmeraldawhatever:
> 
> You are an ignorant bitch who clearly hasn't even bothered to read the stories of these women before judging them!
> 
> ...




You mean alleged assaults? No proof either way.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 24, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


I don't see her as successful. She would probably been more successful if she'd walked away from Clinton to begin with.

But her relationship was consensual and it sounds as if some of these women were raped.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 24, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Intern and a boss is harassment consensual or not.

There are alleged victims of Clinton that claim they were raped. 

Had she walked away from Clinton, you would never have heard of her and I am sure her notoriety opened a few doors.


----------



## midcan5 (Nov 24, 2014)

Part of the answer to the original OP is noted in link below. Cenac is right on. 

As a Cosby 8216 fixer 8217 comes out of the shadows so does an explanation - The Washington Post

Wyatt Cenac commented on Cosby during a show at the Black Cat in Washington.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 24, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


I don't think it was harrassment because she went after him (Lewinsky/Clinton); she even said, before she left for Washington, she was taking her 'knee pads' with her.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > ...and now a guy has come forward with money order receipts in which Cosby paid him to hire "models" to come to his dressing room, as well as to stand guard to make sure no one entered....
> ...



The guy kept the money order receipts?

Ummmmm, why?

They are in his, not Cosby's name!

Serious proof aye?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 24, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Very strange.  Twenty years plus later he has money order receipts used to pay for women to go to Cosby's dressing room?  That sounds really wierd.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 24, 2014)

I saw a woman today describing the attack that she suffered at the hands of Cosby - she was very believable and cried real tears relating the story. Incredibly damning, to me. 

I'm at the point in my life when I can spot a faker - she was not "faking."


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> I saw a woman today describing the attack that she suffered at the hands of Cosby - she was very believable and cried real tears relating the story. Incredibly damning, to me.
> 
> I'm at the point in my life when I can spot a faker - she was not "faking."



In our justice system tears mean nothing. 

As the people destroyed in the McMartin daycare sex abuse case can attest, tears mean nothing.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 24, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > ...and now a guy has come forward with money order receipts in which Cosby paid him to hire "models" to come to his dressing room, as well as to stand guard to make sure no one entered....
> ...



Bill Cosby paid the guy in cash to buy money orders _*not*_ in Cosby's name, with which to buy money orders to pay "models"


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 24, 2014)

We are now up to 16 women who have come forward. At least one is  in her 70's. The rumors of Bill's activities have been going on for at least a decade.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



And the proof is?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 24, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



...not necessary in the court of public opinion, only in a court of law.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Of course not. It's extremely bad taste to bring unprovable assertions into it, but hey, that's why we don't have the best and brightest leading our country. Isn't it.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 24, 2014)

And OJ didn't kill his wife....


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

Ravi said:


> And OJ didn't kill his wife....



And we live with the results of a COURT proceeding.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry, Pop, but I make decisions every day about people without going to court. if I judge that my daughter's boyfriend is abusing her, I don't have to prosecute him before I reach a decision about him. There are many posters on this board who I believe are certifiable, although I can not prove it. I simply avoid them. I had several occasions when I was approached as a teenager by predators (I used to hitchhike a lot). I did not need a jury's decision to demand that they get their hand off my leg, stop the car, and let me out.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Sorry, Pop, but I make decisions every day about people without going to court. if I judge that my daughter's boyfriend is abusing her, I don't have to prosecute him before I reach a decision about him. There are many posters on this board who I believe are certifiable, although I can not prove it. I simply avoid them. I had several occasions when I was approached as a teenager by predators (I used to hitchhike a lot). I did not need a jury's decision to demand that they get their hand off my leg, stop the car, and let me out.



You have close knowledge of that. You have rumors in this.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 24, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, Pop, but I make decisions every day about people without going to court. if I judge that my daughter's boyfriend is abusing her, I don't have to prosecute him before I reach a decision about him. There are many posters on this board who I believe are certifiable, although I can not prove it. I simply avoid them. I had several occasions when I was approached as a teenager by predators (I used to hitchhike a lot). I did not need a jury's decision to demand that they get their hand off my leg, stop the car, and let me out.
> ...



Nope. I knew someone who knew Cosby well, back in the 1970's. None of this is a surprise to me.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 24, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Famous people tend to think they can get away with bad behavior. And often they are correct in that belief.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 24, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



They can always fall back on the tried and true....*Blame the Victims!
*
Not sure how these people can sleep at night....


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 24, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



So Pop...is the Coz paying you too?


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



The same way you lynch folks without proof of guilt?

Good lord you're shallow


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 24, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



So Jim, you still humpin O'bama's leg.........

And enjoyin every minute of it?


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 25, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> Esmeraldawhatever:
> 
> You are an ignorant bitch who clearly hasn't even bothered to read the stories of these women before judging them!
> 
> ...


I concur.


----------



## Politico (Nov 25, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



And it ain't going there so.



Ravi said:


> Famous people tend to think they can get away with bad behavior. And often they are correct in that belief.


Yes because he managed to do according to you folks. Had forced sex with possibly dozens of women over a span of almost fifty years. All while being right in front of literally everyone. And in all that time never left one trace, trail or piece of evidence. You know what that is the description of? The greatest serial rapist of all time. Jesus Jack the Ripper left more clues. This guy needs to be in a book or something.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 25, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Where there's smoke, there's fire:

Former co-worker claims Cosby paid off women

In a weekend interview about a series of sexual assault allegations, Bill Cosby said people should check the facts before believing what he calls "innuendos." Now new and disturbing claims about Cosby's affairs with women are coming from a longtime NBC network employee, reports CBS News correspondent Don Dahler.

Frank Scotti used to work with Cosby when the comedian had his groundbreaking sitcom on NBC during the 1980s.

Not only does Scotti claim he sent thousands of dollars in monthly payments to the women on Cosby's behalf, but he also allegedly witnessed some of Cosby's inappropriate behavior.

Billy Cosby allegations former NBC network co-worker Frank Scotti s new claims - CBS News


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 25, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Who were they made out to?  The women coming forward?  It matters.

Why do you believe the old phart and not the women?  Who did you believe when women came forward saying Clinton raped them?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 25, 2014)

Politico said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


One of them had a baby of his....that's a piece of evidence.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 25, 2014)

Politico said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Right country wrong perp, Jimmy Savile is probably the world greatest non discriminating sexual predator, children, adults, the disabled  and dead bodies were his targets over 50 yrs.The abuse was in the full glare of the press and television.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 25, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Oooooohhh, the Coz will pay you an extra dollar for that Zinger!  Maybe buy some more porn for Thanksgiving?


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



I think Pop may be one of Cosby's kids....


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Of sexual intercourse. What's your point. I have a few. All consensual conceptions.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Who they were made out to is far less important than who paid for them and what they paid for. 

A struggling actress needed a car?

A struggling actress lost her home?

You also do realize that not all hookers work street corners and charge $25, just like downtown, right?

A combination of all of the above

Yet, you must prove the Cos ACTUALLY funded the MO's before any of the above. The testimony of the man you point out only shows that somebody made payments to someone else. 

Nothing criminal

And it is odd that, after they claimed he raped them, they allowed themselves, not only to return, but they claim to have allowed themselves to be ALONE with him again.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



I'm not fat Albert. I'm batman dammit!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 25, 2014)

"Hello, Mr. Cosby?" This is Bob Johnson. Sorry I didn't catch you at home, I need to leave you this message that you don't need to come by to sign the contract tomorrow. Here at Jello, we decided that we want to go with a more wholesome image, so we have signed Madonna for the Pudding Pops ads. Give my best to your family. By"


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 25, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


$2000 a month for a car or losing her home?  This was a monthly payment to these people.  Old Bill was a busy guy and you do know they will interview these women separately to be sure they are getting consistent stories..  We don't know how often the women "visited" him.  

I also heard some of them were very young.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Proof, not rumor is required

All I've asked for is proof

I've seen nothing the MO's were his


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> "Hello, Mr. Cosby?" This is Bob Johnson. Sorry I didn't catch you at home, I need to leave you this message that you don't need to come by to sign the contract tomorrow. Here at Jello, we decided that we want to go with a more wholesome image, so we have signed Madonna for the Pudding Pops ads. Give my best to your family. By"



A progressive doing a high tech lynching of an uppity nigga

Seriously, you can't make this chit up


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 25, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


You don't need proof, you need consistent corroboration of the events from the women.  It isn't as if you must have an eye witness.  Other evidence can convict the old man.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Wow, no wonder they rioted in ferguson


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 25, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


I know why they are rioting in Ferguson.  You may have your own version of things tho.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 25, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Que?


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You folks like convicting people sans proof. 

Clear enough?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 25, 2014)

He won't be convicted as any evidence is long gone.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 25, 2014)

This thread needs some good Bill Cosby jokes. Anyone?


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ravi said:


> He won't be convicted as any evidence is long gone.



Thank you.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 25, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > He won't be convicted as any evidence is long gone.
> ...


You're welcome. 

I do think he's guilty, though.


----------



## Valerie (Nov 25, 2014)

Ravi said:


> This thread needs some good Bill Cosby jokes. Anyone?



probably not exactly what you had in mind but this one was a big hit in my house growing up...

makes me sad to think of him as a creepy molester now, but oh well he made his bed.  (pun intended)


----------



## Valerie (Nov 25, 2014)

Ravi said:


> This thread needs some good Bill Cosby jokes. Anyone?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 25, 2014)

Ravi said:


> This thread needs some good Bill Cosby jokes. Anyone?



Bill Cosby, JFK, and Michael Jackson walk into this bar, and.................


----------



## Politico (Nov 26, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Tell me about it right?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok, We are now up to 19 women who have come forward.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 26, 2014)

His wife must feel like an idiot.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a woman today describing the attack that she suffered at the hands of Cosby - she was very believable and cried real tears relating the story. Incredibly damning, to me.
> ...


Or just as Susan Smith used when she claimed black men stole her car and kidnapped her children, and we know what happened in that case... I am beginning to think that you can't trust  anyone anymore, and especially where there is huge sums of money involved or to be gained in it all. One thing about it, I don't see Cosby trying to shut any of them up by way of his money yet (good for him), so all of this is just crazy.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 26, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > This thread needs some good Bill Cosby jokes. Anyone?
> ...


You left out Ted Kennedy..LOL


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 26, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> I saw a woman today describing the attack that she suffered at the hands of Cosby - she was very believable and cried real tears relating the story. Incredibly damning, to me.
> 
> I'm at the point in my life when I can spot a faker - she was not "faking."


Not disagreeing with you, but the thought occurs that most of these women, if not all, are failed actresses: at least they did not make it in the big time, but they are still actresses.  Thus, very believable in their dramatics.

I still think there is a possibility all of them are hoping for noteriety, fame, fortune, acting jobs....a payout.  I still can't believe that that many women were attacked and not one thought it wise to go to the police.  I still kind of think this could be a monkey see, monkey do thing--like it looks like a good way to get noticed, maybe get some cash, etc.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 26, 2014)

Ravi said:


> And OJ didn't kill his wife....


There was all kinds of evidence in that case; there is zero evidence in this case.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a woman today describing the attack that she suffered at the hands of Cosby - she was very believable and cried real tears relating the story. Incredibly damning, to me.
> ...



Book and movie rights deals are also possibilities


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 26, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


Yep.  I am surprised that people think these women have nothing to gain.  If any are young enough, there is also the Playboy photo shoot.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Pop23 (Nov 26, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>



He is this centuries

Uppity ****** after all


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a woman today describing the attack that she suffered at the hands of Cosby - she was very believable and cried real tears relating the story. Incredibly damning, to me.
> ...


What do you think this 73yrs old ex waitress and mother of three has to gain.Her bravery in coming out is a credit to her sex. In the UK you would be style as a rambling fish wife.
Donna Motsinger comes out as Jane Doe No 8 in civil suit against Bill Cosby Daily Mail Online


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 27, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I rather think, judging by the bigots on this board your wonderful Potus is a mile ahead.But hey that's America, the greatest country in the world at present unless you are a racist.
Ps as a white British Liberal I find your use of the race card to be the recourse of a nincompoop .


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 27, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I wouldn't say that but after reading the stories, my bet is he's a rapist.  A decent cross section of America jury would probably agree with me.


----------



## Truman123 (Nov 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a woman today describing the attack that she suffered at the hands of Cosby - she was very believable and cried real tears relating the story. Incredibly damning, to me.
> ...


Yeah, I'm sure the offers are rolling in. 


This year's summer blockbuster, starring Bill Cosby rape victim such and such. 


It's a can't miss.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


We've already had someone describing seeing one of them doing a television interview. You don't think she is getting paid for that interview? At the very least she is probably getting a paid holiday in LA or NY.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > And OJ didn't kill his wife....
> ...



You do not know that - you can't. 

Testimony is actually considered evidence, by the way.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Truman123 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I don't know that she got paid and neither do you.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Truman123 said:
> ...


What news program was it?  That would tell if she got paid. Even if she didn't get paid for the interview, where did the interview take place? Did she get a holiday in LA or NY for her interview? And at the very least, she got attention, lots of attention, which is something actresses and would be actresses live for.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Not unverifiable testimony. It is weak evidence unless there is verifiable evidence to back it up.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Please look into it, until we find out, neither one of us knows.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


True. I am speculating. But it is informed speculation based on the scenarios that have played out in the past of women accusing celebrities of molesting or attacking them.  Very often these women end up posing for Playboy, getting roles on TV, doing paid interviews, writing books, etc. and so on. I don't trust their motives.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Eyewitness testimony is used to convict, every day in American courts.

Even where serious charges are being made. 

Look, I did not say that Cosby is guilty - I said it looks that way. You on the otherhand seem quite upset that these women are getting paid for "falsely" accusing ole Bill.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You certainly are and no, it certainly is not "informed." You are saying these women got paid - in the complete absence of corroborating evidence.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


I don't like liars. I would normally be considered a 'feminist.'  I, however, as far as that or as far as being a liberal, do not always follow the party line. I am an independent thinker.  I know that women are no better as human beings than are men: just because they are women, that does not make them automatically believable.  There are too many questions about these women and their testimonies to for me to accept them w/o question.  I am very skeptical, especially based on what I've see in the past similar to this situation. I am not being emotional, and, frankly, I believe you wouldn't level such an accusation at a man, that my opinion is based on being 'upset.'  I am, in fact, using logical reasoning and not jumping on the bandwagon of a lot of fallacious thinking, such as, 'the more accusations there are, the more likely it is true.' That's completely illogical.  Six million people could accuse, that does not make something true.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


I am not saying they got paid, I am suggesting it is a possibility, based on past observations of similar situations.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 27, 2014)

Esmeralda I have been acussed several times in my life of doing bad things that turned out to be untrue. The lying assholes were mostly women, so I get that. It's very common.

At some point, though, you have to recognize that something is awry.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 27, 2014)

A true feminist would not automatically side with the accused rapist, IMHO. Instead, he/she would at least consider that these women might be more than money grubbers.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> A true feminist would not automatically side with the accused rapist, IMHO. Instead, he/she would at least consider that these women might be more than money grubbers.


I don't know what a true feminist would do or not do. I don't take on any labels, so I don't call myself one.  What I said was others would consider me one.  However, a THINKING person would not automatically side with anyone but consider both sides equally.  I have considered that these woman may not be lying, but I have not automatically considered that they are truthful.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 27, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I see, you like the ones that can be controlled, protecting the uppity ones piss you off ?


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 27, 2014)

The liberal word is that Cosby had to be shut up.   His message of rebuilding the black family had to be silenced.  Liberal women answered the call.  What are the accusations?   At least one woman said that he stroked her arm.   More than one said they believed he would make them a star.   

Anything to shut him up.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 27, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


I agree, nothing good ever comes to women who come forward.  They may get some money but it wouldn't help their career.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


Civil Suits being filed sort of says it all doesn't it ? I mean there is money in them thar pudding snacks, and they's a gonna get them some.. It would be like hitting the lottery for them wouldn't it ? What 73 years old is somehow to old to want to make a little money still ? I see people that are 73 years old or older playing the lottery at those ages, so I  don't think its fair to suggest that people somehow lose their sense of reasoning about money in this way, and you think maybe that they do, and all because of their age in life ?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Truman123 said:
> ...


Well if you don't know so much, then why are you so sure about yourself, and then projecting on other post here like you are ? Is that not OK for others to do as well ?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 27, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I am saying that I don't know what happened and that this does need to be looked into.

Others are saying that they believe that these charges may be false - no problem. My beef is that I see no need to trash these women, some of whom appear quite credible.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 27, 2014)

...and now the total is 20 women....


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 27, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



^^^^ You despise the attack on Mr Cosby, yet are trashing the alleged victims?

This is the type of "side picking" that I find somewhat reprehensible and completely unwarranted.

Not all rape victims are out to get rich. Rape is a very real problem, how dare anyone suggest otherwise.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 27, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> ...and now the total is 20 women....



I guess all of these women are lying and only wish to make some phat cash?


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Not disagreeing with you, but the thought occurs that most of these women, if not all, are failed actresses: at least they did not make it in the big time, but they are still actresses.  Thus, very believable in their dramatics.
> 
> I still think there is a possibility all of them are hoping for noteriety, fame, fortune, acting jobs....a payout.  *I still can't believe that that many women were attacked and not one thought it wise to go to the police.*  I still kind of think this could be a monkey see, monkey do thing--like it looks like a good way to get noticed, maybe get some cash, etc.



Why do you keep perpetuating this lie, Esmerelda? 

It's a LIE.  You are a LIAR.

Some of them DID go to the police, and many of them are perfectly stable, successful women who are _very_ credible in their presentation of testimony.  It's too late to sue or have him prosecuted.  They will get far more negative feedback for coming forward than positive, if this thread is at all representative of the whole country (God I hope not!), they're more likely to encounter hostility from willfully ignorant rapist apologists like you, who just don't even understand what fucking rape is actually about ("he could have any woman he wanted, why would he need to rape them?") and sit behind your computer and judge.

I bet the whole time Faux News is running 24.7 in the background, with the occasional trip over to the Real Housewives of.

You are just that special kind of ignorance/arrogance that is ruining this country.

And as to your endless parrotting of the same stupid, insensitive comments denigrating these rape victims when you've not even bothered to read one story since you keep LYING and saying not a single one of them went to the PO-PO (that's a LIE, LIAR):


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > A true feminist would not automatically side with the accused rapist, IMHO. Instead, he/she would at least consider that these women might be more than money grubbers.
> ...





bigskygal said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Not disagreeing with you, but the thought occurs that most of these women, if not all, are failed actresses: at least they did not make it in the big time, but they are still actresses.  Thus, very believable in their dramatics.
> ...


First, we do not know that they are victims. Second, if they went to the police, why did nothing happen? Cosby was never that important or  powerful that if he committed a crime that could be prosecuted, he would be exempt from the law. He was never the most powerful man in the world.  He never had that kind of influence that if he committed crimes that were reported to the police, where there was credible evidence, that the police would over look it. Such an assertion is ludicrous.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You could not be a stupider bitch, truly.  What the fuck do you base your legal opinion on, lady?  The shows you watch on TV????

I'm a prosecutor and former/future defense attorney; I actually know the criminal law from inside the the courtroom and out, and I've been studying criminal law for years, both historical and what happens in criminal courts all over the country* today*.

Rape trials are almost always HE SAID, SHE SAID.  There is not DNA evidence in every case - or even in many cases.

CSI is a TV show; in the real world, getting DNA tests results from the state crime lab takes MONTHS, not the minutes/days it does on CSI.

Sorry to burst your bubble and prove to you that TV IS NOT REAL.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 27, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



I agree, nobody knows what REALLY happened. Truth is, no matter what the final result is, there will still only be a few handful of people who will ACTUALLY know what REALLY HAPPENED.

I doubt if any of those few actually post on this board.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


You know all about criminal law and yet you base your opinion of this situation on what you read in the media? Right. That pretty much proves you are not involved in the law and know nothing about it.  Coming to a decision about this situation based on trial by media is not something someone with good knowledge of our judicial system, and who is intelligent and reasonable, would do.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Not disagreeing with you, but the thought occurs that most of these women, if not all, are failed actresses: at least they did not make it in the big time, but they are still actresses.  Thus, very believable in their dramatics.
> ...


LMAO  You're a fool.  I don't even live in the US. I never watch Fox News and have never seen Real Housewives. When I did live in the States, what was on my television 90% of the time was PBS.  I rarely ever watched American television programs.  So sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> bigskygal said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


In other words, you watch shitty god awful stuff.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 27, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> First, we do not know that they are victims. Second, if they went to the police, why did nothing happen? Cosby was never that important or  powerful that if he committed a crime that could be prosecuted, he would be exempt from the law. He was never the most powerful man in the world.  He never had that kind of influence that if he committed crimes that were reported to the police, where there was credible evidence, that the police would over look it. Such an assertion is ludicrous.



NO, YOU are ludicrous in that you don't understand how many rapes of all kinds by all kinds of rapists don't get reported or when reported, don't get tried.

THAT is no basis whatsoever as to the credibility of the victims, it's just proof of how little the system cares about rape victims and I'm telling you that from inside the system, someone who actually knows the stats, etc.

I'm sorry, but you are just a stupid ****.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 27, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



Ok, a criminal law attorney

Please explain why our criminal justice system has within it a Statute of limitations.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



Oh stop with the drama, these women coming out after all these years is suspect in and of itself, not to mention that the guy they are coming out against is loaded.  I mean how did these women ever get along in their lives up until now if carrying around such a heavy burden in their minds all this time ?  Does any of them have shrinks or have they had the need for shrinks for all this time ? They might could get some back pay for what they have had to pay in to the shrinks all those years also. I mean they did have shrinks didn't they ? Any shrinks backing these women up yet with records of their visits for over 40 years now, and do they have records of their harmed minds in which they had carried around for all those years once that had happened to them ? I mean it was just so devastating that they could live 40 + years without so much as a whimper about the thing, but now they come forth wanting blood and treasure out of the man ? Like I said before, does anyone know all the players in the situation, and most importantly their backgrounds as well, because back in the day there was such a thing as groupies who looked to the stars to free them from their chains and bondage in which they felt they were in at the time.  Many of them wanted to offer up just about anything to get ahead in life or maybe they were just groupies that wanted the thrill without the pay off at the time who knows really. Without knowing these women's characters fully at that time period or to have a way to prove their character in that time period, then how could any of this take flight in any serious circles today ? 

Is the media on another witch hunt to satisfy some political agenda or group for whom may feel offended by the position in which an older Bill Cosby has since learned or has now taken today ?  You know if you got right down to it, there are millions who did things in their lives that they are not proud of, and it could have been all due to a time period in which things were seemingly cool and hip for many to do or to be a part of, but later on they finally realized that they had been duped by the period or by the trends that people had started, and also by the players for whom all were actively participating in the periods in which Hollywood was pumping up or creating in so many peoples minds over time, and is still active in doing so to this very day. 

I mean look throughout history now, and how things have just spiraled downward through out the years, and how they have gotten way out of control these days! I mean they have even gotten worse and worse as time has went on, and you know what?  There will be many more who will regret their parts in it all or will have regrets for putting themselves in certain situations in life, and then moving on afterwards to take some responsibility for themselves in the situation, just as well as having many understanding thoughts about why things may have been so wild at any given time in America. They will figure out as to why they had participated in them when they did, and then move on to learn from their mistakes and to warn others about them. Think about Spring Break for one instance, and how many will have scars from that event in which they go wild on every year. Now they go there of their own free will, and they know what goes on there, so would it be right to come back 40 years later to try and take down a player who was there for the same things in which they may have been there for also ? There are many in America who don't put themselves in these places or around these things, and guess what, they are fine to this day, but they also have compassion for those whom may have gotten beat up during a time period in which a lot of things were going on. What created a Bill Cosby that was maybe engaging in some things in which he later on had to correct in his life ?  I say it was ole Satan whom is the deceiver of all, and who can set up a trend in which can suck people in before they know what hit them, but the main thing is what did they do with it later on down the line, and how did they correct their lives afterwards ? Bill looks as if he had done a great job correcting his past life, and these women might want to take some personal responsibility for their lives and choices in which they may have made for themselves in life just as well.  

Is everything as one sided as people claim that it is or are they just doing the devils work by dragging others down in order to clear their own minds of these things ? Otherwise everyone is looking for someone to always blame just like in Ferguson, but is it right or wrong when they do this ? In Ferguson it is a blame for hundreds of years of trouble, even though most of the participants weren't even alive or have any first hand knowledge of what it is that they are jumping on the band wagon for. There will be many regrets for what many have done there, but that is something they will have to get right in their lives once they understand what happened to them or how they had been duped like they were being duped in the time period. Hey these women may have been duped by a friend who got them to go to the place where these things could happen to them, but if they were against such things happening to themselves, then 1000 horses couldn't have held them back from getting vengeance on the alleged perp who they claim done bad things to them right after it happened to them. In fact back in that day, you would have seen a young ladies parents come to their rescue if were told about it, so why didn't these ladies tell their parents about it ? Could it be that they were somewhere where they knew they shouldn't have been at the time, so they kept it all quite ? Who knows what rolls all the players were playing at the time, so who knows after 40+years ?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > First, we do not know that they are victims. Second, if they went to the police, why did nothing happen? Cosby was never that important or  powerful that if he committed a crime that could be prosecuted, he would be exempt from the law. He was never the most powerful man in the world.  He never had that kind of influence that if he committed crimes that were reported to the police, where there was credible evidence, that the police would over look it. Such an assertion is ludicrous.
> ...


Another one blaming the system for not up holding the law, why am I not surprised ? If a person wants justice, and they can prove their case, then the law will assist them in anyway possible. The main thing is to report it, and not be afraid to do so. And if one is afraid, then they can take measures to secure any evidence that will be needed at a later date, once the fear has passed. No evidence, then as everyone knows there is no case. If the law could convict without evidence, and do it on hearsay, then we would be back to cave man days, and that ain't happening.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 27, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> bigskygal said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



But report it in such a time period so that physical evidence and memory has not deteriated. 

Still would love to hear a criminal law attorney explain why a statute of limitation is an important part of our criminal law system.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 27, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > bigskygal said:
> ...


Yes, of course, everything on television that is not generated in America is 'god awful.'  LMAO


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 27, 2014)

Bill didn't do it. It was his evil twin, Fat Albert, that did it.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 27, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Bill didn't do it. It was his evil twin, Fat Albert, that did it.



Closure?

Now you can move on.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 27, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Bill didn't do it. It was his evil twin, Fat Albert, that did it.
> ...


LOL


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 28, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Truman123 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


I bet she was asking for it at the time, short skirt and a low cut top probably. How can any man take no to mean no when the sluts are dressed like that. You just drug them and the question never arises.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 28, 2014)

Jimmy Savile raised huge amount of money for charity.When confronted by an administrator in a Leeds hospital about an allegation of sexual abuse, he responded that he had raised £2.5 million for the hospital and would they like him to carry on.
Bill Cosby resigns from fundraising post at alma mater World news The Guardian


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 28, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> bigskygal said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


your question is easily answered by citing the fact that the finest criminal legal system in the world, Great Britain has no statute of limitation for rape.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 28, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You are 100% wrong. Do you realize how many people are convicted in this country ... especially rape casses ... on nothing more than the victims testimony?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 28, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > bigskygal said:
> ...



There are no statutes on any felonies in Maryland. Cosby could be tried and convicted under state law.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 28, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> bigskygal said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You are confusing actual testimony with hearsay. Hearsay is relating a third party story that you, yourself, were not actually privy too. When you stand before the court and relate an event that you actually wittinessed, than you are considered a witness and yes, it is considered testimony.

Shit-house lawyers abound in this thread.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 28, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Truman123 said:
> ...



One is quoted as saying when she woke her pajamas were off. 

She was wearing pajamas?


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 28, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > bigskygal said:
> ...



That's a deflection, not an answer. 

Are you a criminal law attorney?


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



And how many men are later set free because the evidence did not support the conviction


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 28, 2014)

I think I'm going to have a bowl of jello pudding and a coke as I sit back and watch the train wreck continue to happen.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 28, 2014)

We have no such beast in the UK


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 28, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > And OJ didn't kill his wife....
> ...



Actually, there is a witness that stood by the door and protected the Coz while he was molesting women.  More to come...perhaps.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > bigskygal said:
> ...



Provide the physical evidence to support the accusation. A defendant deserves as much


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 28, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


I presume you do not support the death penalty?


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 28, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



A co conspirator?


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 28, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



Point?


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 28, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Convictions for murder can be gained without a victims body.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 28, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



And I find you to be a pompous scumbag from a second rate country, but that's only an opinion like yours, this however is the undisputable truth!


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 28, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


a simple yes or no


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 28, 2014)

University of Massachusetts cuts ties to Cosby - WTOP.com

Just the beginning of his fall.....


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 28, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> University of Massachusetts cuts ties to Cosby - WTOP.com
> 
> Just the beginning of his fall.....


Yes, I read that too.  Everyone knows he's guilty.


----------



## BullKurtz (Nov 28, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Gracie's mad cause she is waaay past too old to get any big black dick lol
> 
> She too old for that dp action.
> 
> She too old for that deep anal exploration​



You are literally a piece of shit.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 28, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



point?

There must be compelling evidence


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > University of Massachusetts cuts ties to Cosby - WTOP.com
> ...



Even without proof

Kangaroo courts are fun, aye

Unless your the accused of course

Then they're a bitch


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 28, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



When dealing with a human life, nothing's that simple


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 28, 2014)

Cosby is a conservative black man. Big target for the left wing smear mongers.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 28, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Cosby is a conservative black man. Big target for the left wing smear mongers.


It's not the conservative part that bothers me, it's the batshit crazy part.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Wow, how ridiculous was that idiotic testimony or statement in which she made ?  Hec, I'm surprised that anyone can remember what they were wearing 40+ years ago, but then again it was the 60's, and many are still trying to flee that error (era) in their lives...LOL

If people would judge or consider people as to how they have cleaned up their lives to date, and as to how they have become great citizens in their lives whether in the eyes of God or in the eyes of the children, and/or in the eyes of the nation, then I bet this world would be a lot better off. Now knowing all that they (these accusers),know about Bill Cosby, and his contributions to society to date, and his impact upon the children to date, then how selfish can they be that they care not about the children, the nation, the families and other such things that have been impacted in a positive way by this man? I don't get it, and especially how he had cleaned up his acts and his life looking back on some of his early on performances in his career, just like so many others had over time or as time moved forward for them in life as well.

Of course that isn't the devils way of doing things though is it, where as he wants to use peoples past as their down falls if he can, and especially if they are highly successful in good way, because he wants to show that people running from their past is not an option if he can help it, and that this forgiveness thing or this repenting thing that goes on in ones life, well is also not an option either. It's all because he is the slave master, and so wouldn't you know it that he is using the weakness of a woman to get it done again and again, just as it was in the story of Adam and Eve. When will women quit working for the devil like this or in this way, and be responsible in their own lives by doing the right thing when something happens to them immediately, instead of waiting 40+ years or way later on down the road to then pounce ? I think it is because they are not completely innocent in these things themselves maybe, but time may have erased their tracks is what they think, but maybe not the other ones tracks so lets get after him now. Now they in conjunction with that ole devil may think that it can only look bad for the other one now, and so they just roll with it now in that way. Then they are hopeful that people will only focus on the ones past exclusively, and not research the others past as well.

That's why we should always have a *statute of limitations* in this nation, because people can be downright evil without these protections in place. If the women would have come out immediately I wouldn't be saying all of this, because wrong isn't never justified in either way one looks at these things in life, and then we have something that is being brought this many years later ? Wow is all I can say. And this idea or perception that women are so weak or scared that they were afraid to come out long ago, is just hogwash because there are many women who would say otherwise about being so weak in this way, but that is the way it has to be played you see. Man wouldn't it be nice if men had the weakness card to play like that when they need it ?

Again it it's all suspect to me when people wait for opportune times to pounce, instead of pouncing for the right reasons when violations are done against them, and then doing it right away when the alleged crimes were then committed.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 28, 2014)

Gotta love liberals.

ALL the evidence says Wilson is innocent "he's guilty" NONE of the evidence says Cosby is guilty , "he's guilty"


"but it's not political"


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 28, 2014)

Let's just leave the accusations of rape out of the scenario for a moment.  What did he need with 19 (at least) women over the years?  People do get bored with things and some have an affair.  19 or more?  That is some kind of craziness.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Let's just leave the accusations of rape out of the scenario for a moment.  What did he need with 19 (at least) women over the years?  People do get bored with things and some have an affair.  19 or more?  That is some kind of craziness.



If being crazy were illegal, 99% of Americans would be in prison.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2014)

I think the *statute of limitation* is in order here, and in using that statute as should be ruled upon,  then Cosby ought to be able to sue anyone who brings anything forward that falls before the time period in which the statute was enforced upon by dates or is set forth in which the statute protects one in the case during the dates as is set forth in the statute ruling.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Let's just leave the accusations of rape out of the scenario for a moment.  What did he need with 19 (at least) women over the years?  People do get bored with things and some have an affair.  19 or more?  That is some kind of craziness.


19 is nothing, because I know people who have dated hundreds of women over the years or at least they told me they had.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 28, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Let's just leave the accusations of rape out of the scenario for a moment.  What did he need with 19 (at least) women over the years?  People do get bored with things and some have an affair.  19 or more?  That is some kind of craziness.
> ...


He needs to be institutionalized.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 28, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Let's just leave the accusations of rape out of the scenario for a moment.  What did he need with 19 (at least) women over the years?  People do get bored with things and some have an affair.  19 or more?  That is some kind of craziness.
> ...


And your point is?  Your friend isn't crazy?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't think 19 is a big deal, one nighters, short term relationships, whatever.  Especially for men, this is not unusual.

I saw one women on CNN today. He didn't rape her. She says he stood behind her and pressed up against her and had an orgasm. This is 25+ years ago.  Is this a sexual assault?  Is it a crime?  Or is it just bad behavior: she went to his hotel room or dressing room alone with him and he was a creep, but is it a sexual assault and a big enough deal to bring up 25 years later?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 28, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I don't think 19 is a big deal, one nighters, short term relationships, whatever.  Especially for men, this is not unusual.
> 
> I saw one women on CNN today. He didn't rape her. She says he stood behind her and pressed up against her and had an orgasm. This is 25+ years ago.  Is this a sexual assault?  Is it a crime?  Or is it just bad behavior: she went to his hotel room or dressing room alone with him and he was a creep, but is it a sexual assault and a big enough deal to bring up 25 years later?


Your husband must really love a doormat like you.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think 19 is a big deal, one nighters, short term relationships, whatever.  Especially for men, this is not unusual.
> ...


I am in no way a doormat, however you've made it quite clear what a bitch you are.  Don't  you go calling me names Sarah, I know what you are.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 28, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


You just said 19 women is okay for a married man, you are definitely a doormat and very dumb too.  Just think of the stds he could be spreading around.  That alone would cause one to question the old phart's actions.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 28, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> I think the *statute of limitation* is in order here, and in using that statute as should be ruled upon,  then Cosby ought to be able to sue anyone who brings anything forward that falls before the time period in which the statute was enforced upon by dates or is set forth in which the statute protects one in the case during the dates as is set forth in the statute ruling.



If you were to sue someone making an accusation against you, you are going to have to take the stand. 

Bill ain't going to do that. 

Otherwise, he would never have been paying women off.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I was not referring to a married man but to men in general.  You keep referring to him as 'old man' and now 'old fart' which shows you are an ageist. You have already made yourself judge, jury and executioner based on trial by media, and you say I'm dumb.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That isn't nessesary, Sarah.

Please don't go there.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 28, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


He is married and that was what my post was about. One affair might be something you could forgive, 19 is getting to the sick end of the spectrum.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Affairs are no one's business but the people involved.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 28, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 28, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Oh FFS, you just said 19 women would be okay with you.  Don't try to justify it, you are just trying to present the side of the opposition.  Grow up.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 28, 2014)

Ladies!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 28, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Ladies!


Cabbie, worry about your own posts, I'll worry about mine.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I was not thinking of the question as 19 women for a married man. And I do definitely believe that it is no one's business to discuss someone else's marriage. Other people's private lives are not any of your business, not even that of celebrities.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies!
> ...



No. I will not.

You're not the boss of me.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 28, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Just because I took the rape charges out of my scenario doesn't mean that the charges are not still there.  19 women...

You're just not doing too well here are you.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 28, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


Well, you aren't the boss of me either until I tell you you are anyway.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I'm not doing too well? I don't believe in trial by media.  No one with any ethics or common sense does.  Why are you going after me, after ignoring me for months and months?  Get off my case. I haven't attacked you.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Let's just leave the accusations of rape out of the scenario for a moment.  What did he need with 19 (at least) women over the years?  People do get bored with things and some have an affair.  19 or more?  That is some kind of craziness.



It seems to be all to common, not the lifestyle I would want to live, however in the 60's and 70's sex with multiple partners and drugs were quite common.

My life is real simple and I like it that way.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 28, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> I think the *statute of limitation* is in order here, and in using that statute as should be ruled upon,  then Cosby ought to be able to sue anyone who brings anything forward that falls before the time period in which the statute was enforced upon by dates or is set forth in which the statute protects one in the case during the dates as is set forth in the statute ruling.



We would all love to see Cosby sue.  Then the women could be heard in court.  He won't cause he knows what he did.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 28, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Cosby is a conservative black man. Big target for the left wing smear mongers.



He's not that conservative.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 28, 2014)

Not only has Bill sold his last pudding pop, I suspect that we will hear no thing more from him about the deficiencies of black ghetto culture. Frankly, that is too bad, because I agree with him on that.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Umm, Nope as he does just fine in society, and he was single when he told me this (happily married now) so is their a problem with dating so many women if one is single ? I take it you don't follow the show or series that my wife and most women follow do you ? It is called "The Bachelor" or "The Bachelorett". It all depends on who is searching during the show or series when it is aired for that season, and that gives it the title of one or the other.

Are those people crazy to you ? I have another friend who was internet dating when he was single, and the numbers were up there on that situation also. Maybe everyone wants to know what your point is as being based upon the numbers game you are playing, and by you suggesting that someone is crazy or not because they have dated a lot of women in their life ?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Not only has Bill sold his last pudding pop, I suspect that we will hear no thing more from him about the deficiencies of black ghetto culture. Frankly, that is too bad, because I agree with him on that.


And wa-la just as I suspected but wasn't sure of, but I was wondering if he had been engaging in such things as that (like Herman Cain was also when attacked in the same ways when running for President, and then them all of a sudden coming out of the wood works on him in the very same ways also?), so do you think it not the reasoning behind his attacks in which you are agreeing with him on and upon the controversial issues in which he decided to use his position to try and make a difference in or upon within the world in which he knows of all to well as a black man himself ? I would think it despicable that the people would not see through such non-sense as what is going on, and that they would support the one who is being attacked in these ways instead of abandoning him as based upon the situation or upon all the players that are involved in the situation.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 28, 2014)

Its a vast left-wing conspiracy.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


You have to ask yourself Sarah, are celebrities marriages the same as what we think marriage is or that it should be ? Look at the stats in that world, and you might decide to look at things a bit differently in your assessments. Hec look at what goes on in the political world, where as the same could also be said. It still doesn't justify ones actions as based upon our standards on things, but in their worlds they may see life or things a little bit differently. Lots of money and people wanting to be close to that money or the corruption of money upon the money makers and holders is something that not many can wrap their minds around. It may be that you are one of those people, but it's understandable.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 28, 2014)

It isn't anyone's place or right to judge another's marriage.  What goes on between two people in a marriage is their business and no one else's.  Judging other people's marriages is what gossips do, what people who think they have the last word on ethics and morality do.  It's what small minded people do.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 28, 2014)

Obviously money and the "good life" have helped Cosby's wife look the other way for all these years.  I guess it is the price to pay in order to live in a mansion.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Think about it, *19 women allegedly raped*, and no charges were ever filed ? What a glitch that one was in real life as we know it...


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 28, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



... And?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Obviously money and the "good life" have helped Cosby's wife look the other way for all these years.  I guess it is the price to pay in order to live in a mansion.


Did you say Hillary or did you say Cosby's wife, and besides what business is it of yours what goes on in peoples marriages or who forgives who and then who forgives who for what ?


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 28, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the *statute of limitation* is in order here, and in using that statute as should be ruled upon,  then Cosby ought to be able to sue anyone who brings anything forward that falls before the time period in which the statute was enforced upon by dates or is set forth in which the statute protects one in the case during the dates as is set forth in the statute ruling.
> ...



You do not know if he will or why he would or why he would not.


----------



## ricechickie (Nov 28, 2014)

It's only anyone else's business if he actually raped those women.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 28, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously money and the "good life" have helped Cosby's wife look the other way for all these years.  I guess it is the price to pay in order to live in a mansion.
> ...



....when they rape people.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 28, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



It would be a very good guess. 

Bill has already paid at least one gal. 

Why hasn't Bill sued then?


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 28, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



He won't cause he is a coward and he knows the stuff that would come out in court would doom him.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 28, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



I don't know, you should ask Bill Cosby, not me, people have many reasons what they would and would not do. 

My daughter died in an auto accident, the other driver was at fault, my wife and I decided not to sue. 

Men Have spent years in prison and exonerated, some sue some don't.

I think he is guilty not sure of what or how many, but that is my thoughts, why he does or does sue, that is a different story.

I am not a speculator, I have been wrong too many times in my life when I have done that.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 28, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



So you know what he is thinking? Wow! Maybe you should have your own TV show.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 28, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I'm so sorry about your daughter.  Nice post.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 28, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



See if he sues....go ahead and wait.....


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 28, 2014)

You know I saw him on Letterman and he is almost blind.  He could hardly make it to the desk.  Just a little factoid.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 28, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> I think the *statute of limitation* is in order here, and in using that statute as should be ruled upon,  then Cosby ought to be able to sue anyone who brings anything forward that falls before the time period in which the statute was enforced upon by dates or is set forth in which the statute protects one in the case during the dates as is set forth in the statute ruling.


Because rape is excusable?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 28, 2014)

Pull up your pants coz


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ravi said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the *statute of limitation* is in order here, and in using that statute as should be ruled upon,  then Cosby ought to be able to sue anyone who brings anything forward that falls before the time period in which the statute was enforced upon by dates or is set forth in which the statute protects one in the case during the dates as is set forth in the statute ruling.
> ...


No because the women can't prove their claim, so who knows if they are telling the truth or just gold diggers really ? I wouldn't want to make that call without having enough evidence or any evidence to back up my claim up, and especially on something that could destroy another persons life.  Oh and was their lives destroyed, and can they even prove that to be a part of it all ?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 28, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


If the meetings were consensual, but now they have a twist to them so many years later, then he doesn't need to sue, but rather just sit back and let this all run or take it's course. If there is nothing concrete about it, then it will whither on the vine like this sort of thing always does, and it will soon go away just as quick as it came to be. What he may be careful about doing anymore of though, is speaking out in order to try and help those who may be upon a lost path in their life, such as with the Ferguson situation or the struggles going on in the black community now. Yeah he probably will stay as far away from that one as possible now, just like Herman Cain will also. The devil is loving this stuff, because anyone who may try and make a difference in a community or in peoples lives, will be destroyed by his court of public opinion first. Will anyone be able to stand in order to help anyone, and even if they had cleaned up their own doorsteps over the years ? I mean if people can't yell to the roof tops in order to help others about the things in which they may have been accused of or were involved in, and that has given them insight into these very things in which they know about, then who will do it in order to keep people from making the same mistakes that they might have made or to keep those from making the mistakes that others might have made also in life ?

Destroying the messengers is a big thing in this nation now, and the devil is taking that all the way to the bank these days. I wonder how  many lost souls he is collecting or even good souls he is attempting to collect these days in such an environment as this is now ?


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 28, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I'm not sure where you actually live, but if it is in a country (like the US) with a common-law based system of criminal justice, then physical evidence is far from necessary to gain a conviction - in fact, it's not in existence in many, many convictions.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 28, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



Agreed, but conviction in these cases are extremely tough especially when the testimony is years old. In this case it's decades old. 

I think you will agree

Now, again I will ask what the importance is of a statute of limitations in our criminal law system?


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 28, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I don't think 19 is a big deal, one nighters, short term relationships, whatever.  Especially for men, this is not unusual.
> 
> I saw one women on CNN today. He didn't rape her.* She says he stood behind her and pressed up against her and had an orgasm. This is 25+ years ago.  Is this a sexual assault?  Is it a crime?*  Or is it just bad behavior: she went to his hotel room or dressing room alone with him and he was a creep, but is it a sexual assault and a big enough deal to bring up 25 years later?



*YES YOU STUPID TWAT!!!!!!!*


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 28, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > bigskygal said:
> ...



I agree with your last statement, but I strongly, completely, believe that only a 'shit house' lawyer would believe it is acceptable to try, convict and sentence someone based on media stories. If there is anything to this, it should be adjudicated in court, not in the media.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 28, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think 19 is a big deal, one nighters, short term relationships, whatever.  Especially for men, this is not unusual.
> ...


It's a criminal offense then?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 28, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


She's pretending to be.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 28, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...


Still holding strong eh? Admitting you were wrong is apparently beyond your skill set. You understand that your integrity will now pay the price for it, right?


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 29, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



My GOD but you are dense, woman.

He can't be tried in court because it's too late.

The evidence of the victim's allegations would often be THE ONLY EVIDENCE if it went to court.  In a rape charge, I doubt he would testify as he'd be committing perjury if he said he didn't rape and if his lawyer knows he did, he can't knowingly suborn perjury.

We, those of us seeing the evidence and weighing its credibility, are many of us American citizens and thus more likely than not fit for jury duty.

In the absence of a statute of limitations, then the only reason Cosby isn't suing for defamation is that he knows a civil jury would likely disbelieve his innocence.  The burden there is preponderance of the evidence - not beyond a reasonable doubt.

He doesn't go to prison for being a rapist, ever.  But it's fair if the American public who have held him beloved decide to believe, to a preponderance of the evidence, that he is a scumbag serial rapist.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Damned if he does, damned if he doesn't. His rep is in ruins now anyway even if found innocent. Those women and that comedian that got the ball rolling saw to that.


I am guessing his lawyers advised him to say NOTHING.
if he denies things, and one of those women claims it slanders them as liars,
that could open up a new incident where legal action and court proceedings could follow.

So he was likely told NOT to say anything to avoid triggering any legal action.

If all the other actions passed the statute of limitations, all it takes is a slander or libel charge
and things could escalate.

I really feel for his wife and anyone who tried to help him.  It feels horrible to feel like you enabled someone to hurt others.
Maybe if he came out with his issues, he could pave the way for others to get help instead of hiding their problems.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 29, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Damned if he does, damned if he doesn't. His rep is in ruins now anyway even if found innocent. Those women and that comedian that got the ball rolling saw to that.
> ...



Committing serial sexual assault over a 50 year period of time is hardly equivalent to having 'issues'.  How insulting that is to rape victims.

Serial rapists are psychopaths.  Psychopaths are particularly good at playing the emotions of other people, to include making them laugh.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


You say these things as if you already know his guilt, and you say them as if there true without a doubt, but you don't know do you ?..


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 29, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Dear bigskygal
I have no idea how big or how widespread these complaints are.
they range from harassment to attempted assaults to rape.
so they are moer than just rape.

What I mean by issues is that whatever he has,
if he has a criminal predatory addiction or illness,
that needs to be diagnosed treated and cured like any disease.

I have no idea what he or Clinton or whoever has.
So i left it open and just called all the problems internally or externally as "issues" to cover the
entire range, from the cause to the consequences, and any aftermath as well.

how the media handles it is going to determine if this is used to get more people to
come out and get help, or if more people keep blaming victims and enabling and hiding problems.

those are issues too, not just the rape but the entire rape culture

so I was trying to be more comprehensive and cover the whole picture
I wasn't trying to downplay the rape and certainly not insult or demean any victims

if we are going to solve this problem then in cases where people really do have a sickness
it needs to be diagnosed early and treated just like cancer
before it becomes dangerous and deadly

if we keep stigmatizing it as having no cure people won't get help for it

I know of people who have been cured of sexual addiction and criminal sickness
some are only in remission and know they aren't fully cured, but they have enough control to stay away
and not put anyone in danger, others claim to be completely cured, and others are in denial about it.

how are we going to help more men and more people who know such men
come out of the closet and get help before it's too late and someone gets raped or killed

those are issues, too
i'm looking at prevention also, what are we going to do to stop  this early on before rape happens to someone else


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 29, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...


Twerp the question was asked of me, please try and keep up.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 29, 2014)

Gal this may interest you, Clifford  was the "go too" celebrity PR consultant if you were caught with your pants down.
BBC News - Max Clifford jailed for eight years for sex assaults


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



So all comedians are psycopaths because they are playing emotions?

Actresses are trained to play emotions. Right?

Attorneys addressing jury's are renowned for playing emotions?

Same could be said of false accusers. And yes, many false accusers are also psycopaths.

See, Kangeroo courts are fun!

Now, back to the question as to why our criminal justice system has a statute of limitation?

Please?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 29, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> bigskygal said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



*Not ALL but a lot of them are really nutty:*

Comedians score high on psychotic traits

Perhaps the reason comedians make us laugh is because they show high levels of psychotic traits, suggests new research from the University of Oxford in the UK.

They also score high on introverted and extroverted personality traits, say the researchers.

Writing in the latest online issue of the British Journal of Psychiatry, the researchers explain how the popular belief that creativity is linked to madness has led to many studies, yet despite comedy being a prime example of creativity, little research has been done specifically on comedy and humor.

Co-author Gordon Claridge, Emeritus Professor of Abnormal Psychology at Oxford's department of Experimental Psychology, describes what they found:

"The creative elements needed to produce humour are strikingly similar to those characterising the cognitive style of people with psychosis - both schizophrenia and bipolar disorder."

But while schizophrenic psychosis itself can be detrimental to humor, its lesser form can help people "think outside the box" and associate ideas in odd or unusual ways, he explains, and adds:

"Equally, manic thinking, which is common in people with bipolar disorder, may help people combine ideas to form new, original and humorous connections."

Comedians score high on psychotic traits - Medical News Today


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > bigskygal said:
> ...



Cool article (no really, I mean that)

Where do those that have been found to falsely accuse fall on that scale?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 29, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


They don't fall anywhere Pop, they're just plain ole victims.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Wouldn't a false accusser HAVE a victim, not be a victim?


----------



## Desperado (Nov 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I don't care who accuses whom of what. Those women need to PROVE it. Kinda hard to do so many years later, ain't it.


I can see your point but did you ask the same question when Catholic priests were accused of sex crimes that happened 25 or 30 years ago?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 29, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


You may think you are the one to solve this all by yourself but so many women with the same story?  Seems just a little questionable, imo.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 29, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care who accuses whom of what. Those women need to PROVE it. Kinda hard to do so many years later, ain't it.
> ...



Yes, in many of the cases, just like the McMartin preschool case


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No , I'm playing devil advocate. You are part of the lynch mob. I need more before putting the noose around the mans neck


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 29, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Yeah, cause nearly 20 women cannot be believed over a celebrity multimillionaire....right.  It is the typical RW conclusion....


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 29, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


It's a little more than that, it seems like you support him in his effort to deny these women their voice.  

He's suffering right now and he deserves to.  Karma.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 29, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Sorry I forgot the most important part of the conclusion...A *Male *celebrity multimillionaire.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Now your not only reading Bill Cosbys mind, your reading MINE?

Get the hell outta my head Sarah!

It's problematic when you run into someone who doesn't run on pure emotion but instead wants facts. 

I get that


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care who accuses whom of what. Those women need to PROVE it. Kinda hard to do so many years later, ain't it.
> ...


Hmm (very good point), but when a child tells something or even explains that something had happen to them as a child be it then or even later on, then I don't think that it has the same components involved that this other case would have or does it ? Children have no reason to lie almost always, and when a person is telling something that may have happen to them as a child, then there is usually no gain from this telling what so ever other than to seek justice in such a thing when looking back.  Different situation all together when dealing with children and something happening to them as a child, than the alleged consentual legal aged adults playing around or not playing around as with the Cosby case wouldn't you say ? Now if the women can prove their case, then more power to them I say, but they have to prove it at this stage I would think, and especially due to all the components that are involved in the case. Hec, even the kids are required to prove their case also or have an adult do it for them and/or prove it as an adult themselves when they decide to come forward down the road am I right ? A kid that had something happen to them as a kid, has a lot more going for them in the believability factor, than in a case like the Cosby case wouldn't you say ? I think the proof bar is set higher in the Cosby case, but both cases still have to be proved somehow either way. It's a great thing the Priest were outed like that, and the fall began for them, because the kids deserved justice without a doubt. The women deserve justice if true also, but it is a different case in a lot of ways, and that is my opinion of it.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Just because someone is a multimillionaire, does that make them automatically guilty of something in your mind ? Wow, so now we see you are part of the blanket occupy of wall street mentality now, and to hell with individual justice huh ? Hate to break it to you bud, but all Americans are innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Desperado (Nov 29, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Some of these cases , the charges were brought 25 or 30 years later when the accuser was no longer a child.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 29, 2014)

I am still a newbie and to be honest I can't stand this multi-quote function, so I'll just respond to various points made and if you are reading my post, hopefully you remember it's you who made the point:

McMartin pre-school and the other cases from the 80s that constituted America's dark period of hysteria involving false allegations of wide-spread child sexual (and other) abuse shouldn't be used as an example in this debate; the coerced testimony of children which has been proved came about due to faulty techniques in child questioning which have since been addressed in how we question kids in such cases today, and is the reason why we record any such questioning of children on video/audio so the defense can see how the children were questioned and cross-examine for bias.

Could we agree to let that one drop?  I hope so, as false analogies do nothing to truly support one's position in a debate.

Trying, convicting and executing Cosby in the court of public opinion should drop from this discussion too - he isn't being charged with rape and he is unlikely to ever be charged with rape - I'm not sure where all the alleged incidents are alleged to have occurred, but even if one or more occurred in a jurisdiction without a statute of limitations on rape/sexual assault, it's unlikely a gutless prosecutor would take on a prosecution at this time given they'd be concerned about people on the jury like you folks posting in defense of Cosby the serial rapist.

So, why don't we drop those references from this discussion, too. Cosby's not going to jail.  The American public has the same right to judge him based on numerous unanswered charges of sexual assault as we had the right to love him based on his comedy routine and acting roles.

As to statute of limitations, here's a good source for anybody reading who wants to know the laws/limitations in their state regarding sexual assault, rape, incest:

http://victimsofcrime.org/docs/DNA Resource Center/sol-for-sexual-assault-check-chart---final---copy.pdf?sfvrsn=2

You might note that the word 'none' appears often on this chart, showing that many states have NO statute of limitations on first degree rape. There are often exceptions to any statute in cases where DNA exists, too.  In regard to sexual crimes against children, the statute of limitations either doesn't apply, or is very generous to accommodate the phenomenon of 'delayed outcry' which we in the biz understand very well is very common and NOT a sign that the rape allegation is a fabrication.

For the guy who keeps asking (Pop?) here's a Wiki link:
Statute of limitations - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

You seem to be looking for a simple answer and there isn't one; Wiki is a good source for legal concepts expressed in a way that is generally understandable.  You will note that our sister countries Canada and the UK - who derive their law from the same common law system upon which US law is based - have NO statute of limitations on sex crimes. Many US states have no statute of limitations on sex crimes.

It might be easier for me to ask, what is YOUR point about the statute, which differs depending on type of criminal or civil complaint?

Yes, statutes of limitations were initially designed to protect criminal and civil defendants, but in light of the fact that despite the assertions of those here who watch CSI and base their expectation of the criminal justice system on that fantasy, in most rape cases the only evidence is the testimony of the accuser (and yes, testimony is* direct evidence at trial) *then what difference does it make if the case is tried one year or twenty years after the incident?

I can tell you that in reality, rape and other sexual assault cases have a 50% acquittal rate nationwide, whether trying a case from last year or twenty years ago - this happens because of the ugly prejudices of jurors that despite careful _voir dire_, are very hard to overcome in the juror selection process.  Rape is one kind of case where a defense attorney is likely to recommend that her client take his chances at trial, unless a very favorable deal is offered by the State - because the defense attorney need only convince one juror to acquit, while the State must convince all 12 to convict.

Why all this?  Because of our still largely pathetic social attitudes toward victims of sex crimes, as this thread exhibits.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 29, 2014)

Folks, Cosby can and very well might be charged with rape.

New York (where most of the allegations stem) has no limitations on rape.

Witness testimony is a valid form of evidence to consider.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 29, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I agree with your last statement, but I strongly, completely, believe that only a 'shit house' lawyer would believe it is acceptable to try, convict and sentence someone based on media stories. If there is anything to this, it should be adjudicated in court, not in the media.



What exactly is a 'shit house' lawyer?  I'm just curious because I've never heard that term here in the US.  Do you have lawyers who practice out of toilets where you live?  If so, perhaps that explains your misunderstanding of so much in the law.

For the record, we have 'jailhouse' lawyers here, many of whom are actually pretty darn good in that they've had years to study the law without the demands of an active practice.  For the record, this process which is called 'reading' the law, is still an option in lieu of law school in certain states in the US - admittedly, however, very few Bar applicants who skipped law school are able to pass the Bar exam.

Perhaps by now you've read my other post and understand that I'm not advocating trying, convicting or sentencing Cosby the serial rapist based on evidence before the court of public opinion - but I believe we are all capable of making a judgment based on the evidence presented thus far that he is a scumbag who no longer deserves our admiration in any form.

As to your underlying insinuation that I just suck and haven't a clue: I earned my JD at one of the most prestigious US law schools; I learned the criminal law specifically from a professor there named Samuel Dash, who was a lion in American criminal jurisprudence - he prosecuted President Richard Nixon in the Senate Watergate proceedings, but also founded the Harvard Defenders when he was a law student.  He also for many years was affiliated with the American Criminal Law Review, a publication of my_ alma mater _and the definitive resource for scholarship in US criminal law. 

Please don't waste your energy questioning my credentials; if I cared about your opinion I would happily provide you with the info necessary to 'prove' who I am.  I'm not ashamed about anything I've said here, especially not about calling you a ****, because there are certain women in this world whose mindset is so destructive to their sisters that they fully deserve such a designation, IMHO.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 29, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Folks, Cosby can and very well might be charged with rape.
> 
> New York (where most of the allegations stem) has no limitations on rape.
> 
> Witness testimony is a valid form of evidence to consider.


Explain that to all of the pretend lawyers we have in this thread.  Good grief, Cosby is afraid of something, he isn't even allowed to speak.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 29, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Dear Pop23 i think the mistake being made is forcing people to take one side over the other.
Nobody on either side has to be demonized.

If the man has a sickness, then he needs to get help. that is not a bad thing to come out and get it resolved.
Gee whiz, if people are applauded as heroes for coming out gay, or for using their disabilities to encourage others to get help,
when are we going to encourage and reward people with sickness for admitting and getting help instead of stigmatizing it.

I think all people should work together and address this openly and honestly.
where all the people get help and find healing and closure, especially anyone
who is sick, whether Cosby or Clinton or whoever.

Carrie Fisher came out and talks openly about her manic depression although her addictive behavior
was kept hush hush for the sake of the image of Star Wars.

Why can't Cosby Clinton or whoever come out and be first to de-stigmatize whatever
addictions or sickness they might have and encourage others to get help and not hide it while causing harm to more victims?


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Folks, Cosby can and very well might be charged with rape.
> 
> New York (where most of the allegations stem) has no limitations on rape.
> 
> Witness testimony is a valid form of evidence to consider.



The DA will have to make that judgement based on evidence, let's hope it's not made because of public pressure. To do so wastes time and resources.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 29, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I am playing devils advocate only. 

I do not know if he is or is not as he is accused, yet the thought that he MUST be guilty over a couple of news reports is odd. 

If that were the case, who needs courts?


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, Cosby can and very well might be charged with rape.
> ...



You understand that the wise man listens to his attorney. 

You get that? Right?


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with your last statement, but I strongly, completely, believe that only a 'shit house' lawyer would believe it is acceptable to try, convict and sentence someone based on media stories. If there is anything to this, it should be adjudicated in court, not in the media.
> ...



Oh, I'm a jailhouse lawyer aye? 

Now that only attorneys are allowed comment, those wanting to hang the darn vermin, I'll sign out. 

Sky, if you come into another thread and want it all to yourself, just say so, don't just beat around the bush

Adios amigos


----------



## BoSoxGal (Nov 29, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> bigskygal said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Drama Queen much?

Piss off if you like, stay if you like.  Don't blame it on me that I defended myself to that idiot Esmerelda.

I'm perfectly happy to hear your position on the statute of limitations, and perfectly happy to continue trying to educate folks in this thread, because I think the misconceptions about our system and about rape are truly in need of a counter-weight from someone who works it the actual trenches of the US criminal injustice system every single day. 

If you don't agree, simply place me on ignore.  No need to drama queen a huffy exit with a finger pointed at me.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 29, 2014)

No, never spent a night in jail, except when I worked a part time job as a jailer/dispatcher

Nope, the rooms your councilor, go ahead and try the case without opposition. 

I feel like SUCH a lynch mob buzz kill

Party on dudes


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 29, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> No, never spent a night in jail, except when I worked a part time job as a jailer/dispatcher
> 
> Nope, the rooms your councilor, go ahead and try the case without opposition.
> 
> ...



Oh, and since your a noob, I'll let you in on a secret.

I don't put people on ignore, never have, never will. And when there was a neg feature, never negged a single person.

Here's the TRUTH, discuss this all you want, you DO NOT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED, nor do I.

Have a nice day now. Got Salvation Army bells to ring.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 29, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...


Of course, everybody gets that.  Why is his lawyer advising him to stfu?  He knows Bill Cosby would lose a case against these women.  It's strategy.  Shut up and we won't have to do damage control.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Bet he's glad you don't represent him.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 29, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


I'd be happy if you did.  The prosecution would use you for batting practice.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Yes what is the precedence that is attempting to be set here ? That is the situation that needs to be watched very closely here.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2014)

Trial by media never works, and makes complete fools of people who attempt it, but isn't it funny that when that happens they never seem to suffer retribution for their roles in the defaming of a person before the law or justice system does it's job ? I mean it's like they have a get out of trouble or jail free card, and this is just because they are the media ? How many times have we seen the media attack people viciously, and then when they are called on it, well they claim that it is just what a comedian does for example (Bill Maryers comes to mind) or either it was just acting, and so you all understand right ? It's sickening the devilish games people are engaging in these days, and then there is no consequences for their roles in any of  these things afterwards. Come on America, how about lets stop with all the witch hunts already. 

Do you all remember when religion was under attack by the media, and how it is still to this very day, and how when religious people try to make a stand for morals and standards in many cases, the media attacked them suggesting that they were on witch hunts, and that in no way was anyone guilty of immoral behaviors thus committing crimes in that way, and then how the media calls for tolerance to be exhibited in almost every situation where some one tries to stand up for something either for their families or for their children, and for their neighbors and their communities ?  

The culprits are right in plane sight, and they don't hide as to what goes on, but for some reason the American people have become totally impotent and ignorant of these things these days.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 30, 2014)

bigskygal said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > bigskygal said:
> ...


In the UK Pap23 would be known as a barrack room lawyer who when cornered uses the "flounce" as a method of escape from further embarrassment.They are prone to attempt to undermine other posters by calling them "noob's" and deny any real commitment to their position by claiming they are only acting as a devils advocate .


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 30, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > No, never spent a night in jail, except when I worked a part time job as a jailer/dispatcher
> ...


I would stick to Campanology if I were you Pap,after all you if anyone should know that empty vessels make the most noise.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 30, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> bigskygal said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Pop talks about booze as if its his  really only commitment.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 30, 2014)

He could be really intelligent but I wouldn't know or care.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 30, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> bigskygal said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



See what happens when someone attempts to present the other side

Loving it!

Proof the vultures are circling.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 30, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > bigskygal said:
> ...


Oh boo whoo Pap, don't you find it demeaning to fake a "flounce" and then play the victim card.?



Is that all you have left.



Oh welcome back bye the way, you must be loving it.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 30, 2014)

Lawyers live for and LOVE argument, they don't whine about it.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...why did all these women wait so long? Something is very wrong with this. Did Bill piss off enough people telling black folks to pull their pants up, stop cussing, get a job, take care of their baby mama's and children, and this is paybacks or something?
> 
> Or..is he guilty as hell? And if so..again..why did they wait so long to report it?



Levelling a false charge of this sort is defamation if it's untrue. While it's true that every woman making a charge can write a book and profit from it, if it were untrue they'd only be exposing themselves to massive lawsuits. Dozen women last I heard have come foward and levelled charges. That's an awful lot of smoke...


----------



## I.P.Freely (Dec 4, 2014)

An alleged Paedophile as well. BBC News - Bill Cosby sued for alleged under-age sexual abuse


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Dec 4, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > bigskygal said:
> ...



Pop is a cool dude, this subject is not about him, its about Mr Cosby.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 4, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> An alleged Paedophile as well. BBC News - Bill Cosby sued for alleged under-age sexual abuse


Hmmm, one thing I seem to be thinking right now is this, *(did Cosby tell her to lie and say she was 19 or did she lie and tell Cosby she was 19 ?)* How would a 15 year old not totally resist being taken to the playboy mansion (as if she were being kidnapped), if she didn't really want to go there to begin with ? What did she think happens at the playboy mansion ? Did she think they were going to a pajama party there ?  That story sounds way out there, but I guess they will be lining up left and right now, because the bandwagon is on the move.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 7, 2015)

and now we know he is guilty as sin.....


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 7, 2015)

still puzzled as to why anyone would want to have sex with someone doing ludes or 714s....


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 7, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> still puzzled as to why anyone would want to have sex with someone doing ludes or 714s....


I guess the Coz didn't require much input during the act.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 7, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> No, never spent a night in jail, except when I worked a part time job as a jailer/dispatcher
> 
> Nope, the rooms your councilor, go ahead and try the case without opposition.
> 
> ...


Looks like you were wrong.


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 7, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > No, never spent a night in jail, except when I worked a part time job as a jailer/dispatcher
> ...



I was. About the crime, not about conviction without evidence, which was my point all along.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 7, 2015)

Bill Cosby, proof if you work hard and reach a certain level of success you can get away with anything.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 7, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bill Cosby, proof if you work hard and reach a certain level of success you can get away with anything.


Kind of like Bill Clinton.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 7, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


There was plenty of evidence.


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 7, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Nope, simply talk.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 7, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


You called all those women liars without evidence. Priceless.


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 7, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Did they break a law? Is lying an offense that gets you LIFE in prison?

I need more than that to forfeit a mans freedom


----------



## Ravi (Jul 7, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


They were raped.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > still puzzled as to why anyone would want to have sex with someone doing ludes or 714s....
> ...


Yes, necromania would not be a reach when describing ole man Cosby.


----------



## featherlite (Jul 7, 2015)

I really wish it wasn't Bill Cosby who did this.
I know he had a son that died, but doesn't he also have 1 or 2 daughters?


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 7, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


Supposedly there were about 100 women. He's a sick mofo but toast at this point I think.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


I know.  He is almost blind, I saw him on David Letterman once and he lost his way from the stage entrance to the desk.


----------

